# Hello my name is Ben



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Hello my name is Ben, some of you may know me from before... those that do, I respectfully request that you leave the past in the past and focus on the current.

Quick story: I used to be 350lb but have managed to lose a lot of the weight. This past year, as I've dropped the fat, I've noticed that there is a lot of quality muscle hiding under there... and I have decided to make it my goal to step on stage again in 2020.

So far I have been on 500mg test, but that is all going to change. I've planned my cycle, and am waiting for the hormones to arrive. Here's how it looks:

Weeks 1-4: all are ED
100mg Test P
100mg Mast P
76mg Tren A
50mg Anavar ED

Weeks 5-8
100mg Test P
100mg Mast P
114mg Tren A

Weeks 9-12
50mg Test P
50mg Mast P
152mg tren a
100mg anadrol (may do 75mg, we will see when we get there)

Ancillaries as follows:
75mcg t3
1mg Arimidex EOD first 8 weeks, will go to ED the last 4

Also will be running ECA stack throughout as well 3x/day
1g Dandelion Root as needed


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

I will be posting starting pics when the hormones get here. For now, here is an example of my latest progress


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

From this year


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a thick skin, so i an open to all critique and criticisms. No need to shy away, i will take everything you say into consideration. We are here to learn from each other and i intend to do that!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

How long have you been on 500mg test for now?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I will not mention any other discussions from before. firstly well done on the weight loss, I know how that feels having been there after my inury so well done mate your doing a great job. As to the cycle personally I think its far too much for your goals and you can achieve your goals on half if not less than your planning to take, Personally I think your playing games with your health with the stack you planning. I know you wont agree so if you do it good luck, I personally hope you get what you hope to achieve.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

that's a VERY heavy PED stack


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Who is in Avatar?. Don't say "That's me"


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Jordan08 said:


> Who is in Avatar?. Don't say "That's me"


 Me


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> How long have you been on 500mg test for now?


 All this year


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> I will not mention any other discussions from before. firstly well done on the weight loss, I know how that feels having been there after my inury so well done mate your doing a great job. As to the cycle personally I think its far too much for your goals and you can achieve your goals on half if not less than your planning to take, Personally I think your playing games with your health with the stack you planning. I know you wont agree so if you do it good luck, I personally hope you get what you hope to achieve.


 Thank you for the good luck wishes


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

3 grams of gear and 75mcg T3 for somebody who looks like they've never stepped foot in a gym, classic UK-M banter.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

thought doses look a bit low tbh


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Jordan08 said:


> Who is in Avatar?. Don't say "That's me"


 yeah but he used to compete and knows what training and gear is good for him...


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> 3 grams of gear and 75mcg T3 for somebody who looks like they've never stepped foot in a gym, classic UK-M banter.


 I've trained since 2010. There were some dark moments when i fell off the bandwagon, but I'm back and will be better than ever soon


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> thought doses look a bit low tbh


 Of what specifically?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> All this year


 When did you last get full bloodwork done? Whenever it was, post it here.

Too much t3 too soon.

Start with none. You need to train your metabolism. I will say it again... YOU NEED TO TRAIN YOUR METABOLISM.

Get that right now, and your entire journey will be easier. Right now, today, what is your diet? Post that up too and be specific.

At your weight and activity (training wise, I don't know your job) I have a rough number in mind of where I think you may be, and where I think you should be. I want to see if there is any disparity.

Your a decent bloke, and don't anger easily, even whilst under all this fire from people. That's a good trait. Use that to take some input on board and maybe you may get considerably better, sustainable results.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

What do you mean, "train your metabolism"? Other than adding cardio, which I have, i don't know what else to do. Except use t3 to make it higher.

I'll post diet in a bit. I will start it the day my gear arrives (any day now...)


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Diet Phase 1:

Meal 1:
1 scoop Whey Isolate
1 serving oats
1 serving PB Fit
1 Banana

Meal 2:
8oz Tilapia
2 servings Rice
Green Beans/Asparagus

Meal 3:
2 cans Tuna
2 servings Rice

Meal 4:
1 scoop Whey Isolate
1 serving oats
1 serving PB Fit

Meal 5:
8oz Chicken Breast
Salad

Non Training Days will not have Meal #4

I will also have one big cheat meal a week, and probably a carb up weekend every two weeks, for metabolic adaptation prevention


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i must admit looking at that cycle and your current condition im not sold bro


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> Of what specifically?


 need to up the tren bro


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> need to up the tren bro


 I'm trying to imagine what 700mg of tren would do side effects wise let alone more lol!

of course I know this is a joke, but seriously, 700mg of tren, @imsoldbro have you taken that much before?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I'm trying to imagine what 700mg of tren would do side effects wise let alone more lol!
> 
> of course I know this is a joke, but seriously, 700mg of tren, @imsoldbro have you taken that much before?


 Yes I've used up to 2.1g tren before.

To be fair that was only for a three week run.

But i know how my body responds to the drugs


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> need to up the tren bro


 I think you're trolling


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> I think you're trolling





imsoldbro said:


> *Yes I've used up to 2.1g tren before.*
> 
> To be fair that was only for a three week run.
> 
> But i know how my body responds to the drugs


 you already know what you need to do then


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> What do you mean, "train your metabolism"? Other than adding cardio, which I have, i don't know what else to do. Except use t3 to make it higher.
> 
> I'll post diet in a bit. I will start it the day my gear arrives (any day now...)


 Your diet, what are the macros? I can't be arsed working that out and also can't on some items like '2 servings of rice'. No idea how much that is.

Metabolism - if you want to see the result of people that have done this well in their offseason look at guys like Florian poirson, Francisco Barrios, Nic Vullioud etc. No surprise they are all under Patrick. This isn't drugs (well a little bit, but seriously not 90%), this their approach to eating and training.

The goal is to push carbs as high as possible and in turn slowly increase training expenditure (volume) without adding fat mass. Cardio stays in, even in offseason. Fats low, usually under 60g on indirect sources only. This works best from a lean stand point but can be still be done from where you are.

Why do it? Well take my last offseason, I was up at 5200 calories, had just started getting a bit fat. First drop to 4500 and I'm leaning out. Long story short, 6 weeks of not overly aggressive diet ending north of 3500 calories and I was down to around 4-5 week out condition (like a 10 week prep). The point is it leaves you with a lot of calories to play with, you won't feel as shitty as food stays high, and the process just gets sped up. This isn't unique to Patrick either, this is what almost every natural bodybuilder does.

Hell, look up George Osbourne. No, he isn't huge, he's a small natural. But look at his food intake over the course of his diet and look at the end result. Peeled to the bone. From memory he was eating 2500-3000 calories or so, and weighed like 130lbs or something.

My point is, he went from like 160 to 130 (don't quote me). You are what, 250 (I have no idea)? He's natural, you're on a boat load of drugs. Are you eating more or less than George? Yeah everyone is different, but generally once you factor in height, bone density / frame etc, the variance really ain't that great. The difference is nutritional approach....


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> All this year


 So you've been on 500mg of test for 7 months whilst 'cutting' , lost 15 pounds and about to start on 2.1g of gear for 12 weeks without a break? With a view to finishing your cut and building muscle?

are you going to pct after that blast or go back to 500mg of test?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> So you've been on 500mg of test for 7 months whilst 'cutting' , lost 15 pounds and about to start on 2.1g of gear for 12 weeks without a break? With a view to finishing your cut and building muscle?
> 
> are you going to pct after that blast or go back to 500mg of test?


 I'll see where I'm at and adjust the stack upwards to meet my goals


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Your diet, what are the macros? I can't be arsed working that out and also can't on some items like '2 servings of rice'. No idea how much that is.
> 
> Metabolism - if you want to see the result of people that have done this well in their offseason look at guys like Florian poirson, Francisco Barrios, Nic Vullioud etc. No surprise they are all under Patrick. This isn't drugs (well a little bit, but seriously not 90%), this their approach to eating and training.
> 
> ...


 Who is Patrick?

A serving is about two fistfuls of rice.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Who is Patrick?
> 
> A serving is about two fistfuls of rice.


 Mate... I'm genuinely trying to help you. What the f**k is a fistful of rice? How much raw rice, in weight?

Just give me your target macros per day. Protein, carbs and fats.

Patrick Tuor.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Mate... I'm genuinely trying to help you. What the f**k is a fistful of rice? How much raw rice, in weight?
> 
> Just give me your target macros per day. Protein, carbs and fats.
> 
> Patrick Tuor.


 A fistful is the size of my fist. Two of them make up a serving.

I don't know how much raw because I don't measure it like that.

And okay I will look up patrick tuor


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

I don't know the macros because i already made the diet and don't remember. But the foods are all there, they're in good amounts to assist in fat loss, I don't think eating will be a problem


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bensif said:


> What the f**k is a fistful of rice?


 What? after you're very informative posts above you don't know what a fist full of rice looks like or weighs?

You've let OP and more importantly, yourself down!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> Weeks 1-4: all are ED
> 100mg Test P
> 100mg Mast P
> 76mg Tren A
> ...


 You've come far, kudos to that. But this is just crazy.

Why cant you just be humble lad?!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> A fistful is the size of my fist. Two of them make up a serving.
> 
> I don't know how much raw because I don't measure it like that.
> 
> And okay I will look up patrick tuor


 I highly suggest you drop this monolithic form of food measurement and begin using a scale, and know your macros.

Il be blunt - change your attitude and approach or you will forever get the same results; s**t. You cannot expect to do the same thing and get a different result, this is madness.

I (and others here) will help you, if you can do the above.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

imsoldbro said:


> Who is Patrick?
> 
> A serving is about two fistfuls of rice.


 He takes the time to type up a legitimately informative post with some solid input and you respond with this?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I am more than convinced this is one of our resident Trolls back again to play with us, as he argues everything he knows will get our backs up, high dose, drugs training which is all but pointless in most part, diet which is no managed nor controlled the whole fistful of rice had me laughing at my desk.

if you see previous threads the guy goes n about competing yet picture she posts and dates don't add up, it would mean he goes from 300lbs to stage to 300lbs in short periods of time.

its a fun thread but the guy is playing with us, he has lost 15lbs in 8 months and thinks that amazing and thinks he will be stage ready by next year, yet another 8 months is middle of next year and he must still be 280lbs if not more and another 15lb isn't going to make him stage ready. this is a piss take.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> He takes the time to type up a legitimately informative post with some solid input and you respond with this?


 its a troll surely DLTBB has to be.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

I've a mate who started off at 18st 7lb, cut out all the crap, went for small cardio on his bike, now is 13.4st looking like he trains

Just keep off the pizza, chips, fizzy pop, you know, all the nice stuff, stick to boring rice, chicken, potato, in 10 months he lost 6ST


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Mayzini said:


> its a troll surely DLTBB has to be.


 Thing is I know who the guy in the pictures is, so unless someone else is using his pictures.... I mean, it's possible. But his proposed gear use is also similar to that's of which I've seen the actual person in the pictures talk about elsewhere.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

His pictures show fat to stage in 5 months. I'm no expert but....


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> His pictures show fat to stage in 5 months. I'm no expert but....


 No they don't. Check the year.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

I'll prove I'm not a troll when my gear arrives and I'll take standard bodybuilding pose pictures for the log.

Although i don't think i haven't already proven it.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

@DLTBB, i appreciate what the guy wrote, but I don't believe in vudoo magic. I wish i did, and i wish it worked, but I've tried all kinds of diet "hacks" in the past and they're just that: wishful thinking. Of course it would be nicer to cut down to stage weight on 3500 calories or even more, but unless I have drugs in the mix i can't get even close to that.

I believe my planned diet is about 1800-2500 calories, something around there


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyway, it's not the calories that matter. It's the adjustments that do. So let's say i start to stall, okay, then I know for the next week I'll take out half a serving of rice, so that weight loss continues going.

Do you guys see what I mean?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> I am more than convinced this is one of our resident Trolls back again to play with us, as he argues everything he knows will get our backs up, high dose, drugs training which is all but pointless in most part, diet which is no managed nor controlled the whole fistful of rice had me laughing at my desk.
> 
> if you see previous threads the guy goes n about competing yet picture she posts and dates don't add up, it would mean he goes from 300lbs to stage to 300lbs in short periods of time.
> 
> its a fun thread but the guy is playing with us, he has lost 15lbs in 8 months and thinks that amazing and thinks he will be stage ready by next year, yet another 8 months is middle of next year and he must still be 280lbs if not more and another 15lb isn't going to make him stage ready. this is a piss take.


 This is my weight last time i weighed myself, on July 7:


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Thing is I know who the guy in the pictures is, so unless someone else is using his pictures.... I mean, it's possible. But his proposed gear use is also similar to that's of which I've seen the actual person in the pictures talk about elsewhere.


 So did he compete and this is all true and the guy is just nuts lol


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> @DLTBB, i appreciate what the guy wrote, but I don't believe in vudoo magic. I wish i did, and i wish it worked, but I've tried all kinds of diet "hacks" in the past and they're just that: wishful thinking. Of course it would be nicer to cut down to stage weight on 3500 calories or even more, but unless I have drugs in the mix i can't get even close to that.
> 
> I believe my planned diet is about 1800-2500 calories, something around there


 Lol voodoo magic... it's not voodoo, it's the laws of thermodynamics. Protein and carbohydrates have a high thermic effect. They both have a low propensity to be converted to triglycerides, and it's immensely 'expensive' for the body to do this, especially with protein.

Training volume increases use / expenditure of ATP. Where does this come from? Catabolic processes, mostly from breaking down the carbs you've eaten in the blood stream and stored glycogen. You become efficient at this. Volume goes up > food goes up. It's really not complex at all. Carbs are protein sparing, etc etc. (This is a very simple explanation).

And drugs in mix? Can't get close? Lol... not with the mindset no. But can it be done? Yes. It's really not that hard.

I mean the fact you're 224 pounds eating less than a 146lb (I had to check, I got George's weight wrong) natural bodybuilder... I'd be embarrassed. But once ive gotten past that, I'd then look to learn from my mistake and not feel that way again.

You really don't understand dieting as a process at all. But do you actually take some of the info in people are providing you with, you might.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> No they don't. Check the year.


 I did.. dec 14 - April 15


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think the op is going to take on board any advice that is given in this thread.

He seems to have buried his head in the sand and convinced himself that his way is the correct way to do it.

Relying on drugs and neglecting his diet by not even weighing his food which takes about 10 minutes out of your day. Oh I will just take out a handful of rice if my weight stalls. Jesus man come on.

I don't care how you looked before as it's irrelevant. At present to put it bluntly you look like sh1t. The 500mg of test you have been on for 7 months was pointless and the 2g your going to use now is also pointless. You also stated you used 2g of tren before. In all your pictures I've seen that was a waste of tren.

If you actually were willing to take advice then I would try and help but I would be better speaking to a brick wall.

@Bensif has already tried to help you in here and you have just ignored him. Don't know why he would even bother.

Grow up a little and maybe listen to people that are trying to help you. We want you to do well and achieve your goals but I doubt you will listen.

To sum up, you don't need all that gear, you don't need to drop calories that low and you need to fix your diet.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I did.. dec 14 - April 15


 April 2015 wasn't a stage shot. It was just progress

I thought you meant the 2010-2013 picture comparison with me actually on stage


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Lol voodoo magic... it's not voodoo, it's the laws of thermodynamics. Protein and carbohydrates have a high thermic effect. They both have a low propensity to be converted to triglycerides, and it's immensely 'expensive' for the body to do this, especially with protein.
> 
> Training volume increases use / expenditure of ATP. Where does this come from? Catabolic processes, mostly from breaking down the carbs you've eaten in the blood stream and stored glycogen. You become efficient at this. Volume goes up > food goes up. It's really not complex at all. Carbs are protein sparing, etc etc. (This is a very simple explanation).
> 
> ...


 Carbohydrates actually have very little thermic effect, so much so as to be negligible. Protein, yes, you burn around one calorie to make use of the four in it, so perhaps a high only protein diet would net you three calories per gram.

I think you're just trying to make me feel bad that I'm eating "less" than some bullshit liar 140lb natty who is probably consuming like 1200 a day to cut, and claiming higher numbers to attract clients on Instagram


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> So did he compete and this is all true and the guy is just nuts lol


 I did and it is

You will see for yourself when i start posting progress pics on this log, as soon as my gear arrives


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> I don't think the op is going to take on board any advice that is given in this thread.
> 
> He seems to have buried his head in the sand and convinced himself that his way is the correct way to do it.
> 
> ...


 Like I said, as I've lost weight I've realized I've maintained a lot more muscle than i thought, or maybe even gained by using the testosterone. I'll definitely be gaining more and progressing faster (and be more motivated) when my AAS is here and this log truly starts


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

223lb on the dot today. Making progress!

Goal is to chisel away at this physique until November, where I reach 200lb


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

http://i.thinimg.com/img/8o7m.jpg


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Why don't images load anymore?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

When does your blast start?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> Why don't images load anymore?


 They should do. Did you attach from your phone ?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

imsoldbro said:


> http://i.thinimg.com/img/8o7m.jpg


 Going by your naked arms, it's just falling off :lol:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> They should do. Did you attach from your phone ?


 I just pasted URL like i usually do, from phone, and before each time it would auto format it into image, now it's just a link


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

TERBO said:


> Going by your naked arms, it's just falling off :lol:


 You can see the vein coming in now 

Both on arms and shoulder


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh okay now it worked. Used a different upload site


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

VEIN!!!


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> When does your blast start?


 Still waiting on gear arrival. Blame the post man


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> Still waiting on gear arrival. Blame the post man


 Or blame you for not ordering it sooner, you mug!

Always someone else's fault. SMH


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Or blame you for not ordering it sooner, you mug!
> 
> Always someone else's fault. SMH


 Come on I was being facetious. You guys don't even want my running my stack, so don't complain


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> Come on I was being facetious. You guys don't even want my running my stack, so don't complain


 So was I mate, you need to chill. You're quite aggressive and you haven't even started that horrendous stack yet.

People are just looking out for you mate that's all. Me personally, I wish you all the best as I used to be a fat bastard as well and know what it takes to lose a third of your body weight.

I cant/ wont judge as I've ran some poor cycles in the past. People don't want you running that much cause its OTT and most (inc me) will be speaking from experience that you don't need to run that much.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

imsoldbro said:


>


 Is that biro on your right arm?


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

What are you hoping all of that gear will do for you? other than put stress on what will already be a set of very stressed vital organs - eat clean and move more for a bit, I know it isn't fun but it's needed and will help so much in the long run, maybe look to add gear further down the line (at a much lower level than you are suggesting)


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

imsoldbro said:


> VEIN!!!


 Better than @sjacks

your attention to detail and not braking character is superb.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> So was I mate, you need to chill. You're quite aggressive and you haven't even started that horrendous stack yet.
> 
> People are just looking out for you mate that's all. Me personally, I wish you all the best as I used to be a fat bastard as well and know what it takes to lose a third of your body weight.
> 
> I cant/ wont judge as I've ran some poor cycles in the past. People don't want you running that much cause its OTT and most (inc me) will be speaking from experience that you don't need to run that much.


 I'm doing cardio and steady diet and I'm patient, but I've also run drugs higher than this in the past and nothing bad happened. I just want to get back on stage again.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Have you considered hiring Joe Jeffrey? I think you two could be more symbiotic than lungs and oxygen


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Ares said:


> Have you considered hiring Joe Jeffrey? I think you two could be more symbiotic than lungs and oxygen


 Who is that


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Still waiting for my drugs... annoying. I was so pumped when I started this log, and ever since it's just been this big fat nothing.

Had a big refeed last night and am planning to do one today too to fill out and get a few dirty meals in before everything properly starts


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> ever since it's just been this big fat nothing.


 Stop depending on the drugs then mate and just make it happen.

Why did you have a refeed? And to fill out what?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

This was the refill meal:

150g peanut butter cookies

200g baked waffles

2x expensive chocolate bars, 180g each


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Two of these:










One of each of these:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Stop depending on the drugs then mate and just make it happen.
> 
> Why did you have a refeed? And to fill out what?


 Had it because i was frustrated and used it to fill out muscle glycogen


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> Had it because i was frustrated


 Frustrated with what mate? Because of the drugs not coming?

What country do you live in? do you think your drugs could have been stopped/ seized?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

imsoldbro said:


> This was the refill meal:
> 
> 150g peanut butter cookies
> 
> ...


 Hope you had a diet coke with that


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Frustrated with what mate? Because of the drugs not coming?
> 
> What country do you live in? do you think your drugs could have been stopped/ seized?


 No it's just some slow shipping from international s source. It's okay. Plus it was ag good chance to get some yummy junk in


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

TERBO said:


> Hope you had a diet coke with that


 Yes I only drink diet stuff. There's no point consuming extra calories by drink


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> Still waiting for my drugs... annoying. I was so pumped when I started this log, and ever since it's just been this big fat nothing.
> 
> Had a big refeed last night and am planning to do one today too to fill out and get a few dirty meals in before everything properly starts


 dont think you need anymore filling out at this point bro.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> This was the refill meal:
> 
> 150g peanut butter cookies
> 
> ...


 No way your glycogen depleted. Not in a million years lol.

You basically just ate s**t because you wanted to. Nothing wrong with that, but it's important to be honest with yourself.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> No way your glycogen depleted. Not in a million years lol.
> 
> You basically just ate s**t because you wanted to. Nothing wrong with that, but it's important to be honest with yourself.


 Of course I'm depleted, I've been dieting and doing cardio for over a week straight. I can see the difference in the mirror today compared to yesterday, for example.

I didn't take pics because I'm waiting for things to properly start but I'll give example from earlier this year...


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Of course I'm depleted, I've been dieting and doing cardio for over a week straight. I can see the difference in the mirror today compared to yesterday, for example.
> 
> I didn't take pics because I'm waiting for things to properly start but I'll give example from earlier this year...


 If your diet is the same as posted earlier in this thread, you aren't depleted lol.

Over a week straight? This is nothing. You don't need a weekly 'cheat'. When you're super lean and have 3-4 low / no carb days strung together... yes then you would very likely be depleted. But this far out? Not a fu**ing chance.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

there is also a big difference between a re-feed and a cheat, yours was definitely a cheat


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

swole troll said:


> I hate it when my fat cells are depleted and flat
> 
> Well timed refeed imo
> 
> If you're not careful you'll end up losing body fat


 :lol: You should take note of this thread. It will help you with your cut mate. All you need is "expensive chocolate bars" to refill your fat cells


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

swole troll said:


> If you're not careful you'll end up losing body fat


 Hahaha, brutal.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> :lol: You should take note of this thread. It will help you with your cut mate. All you need is "expensive chocolate bars" to refill your fat cells


 They don't have as much fat as cheap chocolate bars mate


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Endomorph84 said:


> They don't have as much fat as cheap chocolate bars mate


 :lol: oh right, makes sense why he ate 360g of it then.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

imsoldbro said:


> Of course I'm depleted, I've been dieting and doing cardio for over a week straight. I can see the difference in the mirror today compared to yesterday, for example.
> 
> I didn't take pics because I'm waiting for things to properly start but I'll give example from earlier this year...


 I cut (consistent deficit all clean food) from April until 2 weeks ago without a single refeed

And when I refed I consumed 30% extra calories than my deficit all by way of carbohydrate not fats and sugars (this isn't a refeed)

As others have said you have cheated on your diet.

Edit :

I'd suggest having a read of these

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/334851-all-the-gear-and-no-idea/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=6303549&embedComment=6303549&embedDo=findComment#comment-6303549

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/299471-stop-looking-for-the-secret-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Okay I'll take a look at those threads, thanks for the feedback all.

I just can't wait for the drugs to arrive so you guys can see i actually DO know what I'm doing...


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Here is a picture the morning after a previous refeed. Note that I'm significantly fuller and the muscles are more pumped:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

JLawson90 said:


> there is also a big difference between a re-feed and a cheat, yours was definitely a cheat


 Why? I had carbs


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> If your diet is the same as posted earlier in this thread, you aren't depleted lol.
> 
> Over a week straight? This is nothing. You don't need a weekly 'cheat'. When you're super lean and have 3-4 low / no carb days strung together... yes then you would very likely be depleted. But this far out? Not a fu**ing chance.


 I'm dieiting hard and doing cardio, I think most of my glycogen is used up...


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm calling troll for definite now


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I'm calling troll for definite now


 I'm really not. You'll see when the gear comes and I start with proper progress pics.

Maybe better not to post until then lest you guys get the wrong impression


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

rbduk said:


> I'm calling troll for definite now


 either that or hes a bit special.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> I'm dieiting hard and doing cardio, I think most of my glycogen is used up...


 Your diet has carbs in it and I promise you, you don't train hard enough to deplete that in one session (no one does). Unless you're doing hours of HIIT cardio (you aren't) you aren't going to be eating through muscle glycogen.

Ive been doing this long enough as have half the other guys here all telling you the same bloody thing. You don't need a cheat or a refeed you are miles away from that.

Right now you're fat. You don't need a cheat. This is why you're fat. Forget refeeds. Come down to 12%, then it's time to start cycling carbs etc. Maybe then you will flatten out a bit... a bit... A BIT!!!!


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> either that or hes a bit special.


 I've been on stage before, it's not like i haven't done it. I've also posted pictures of that.

Yes guys i am currently fat. Thank you for pointing out the obvious. It doesn't mean I'm a troll, or mean spirited, or don't have goals I want to achieve.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Your diet has carbs in it and I promise you, you don't train hard enough to deplete that in one session (no one does). Unless you're doing hours of HIIT cardio (you aren't) you aren't going to be eating through muscle glycogen.
> 
> Ive been doing this long enough as have half the other guys here all telling you the same bloody thing. You don't need a cheat or a refeed you are miles away from that.
> 
> Right now you're fat. You don't need a cheat. This is why you're fat. Forget refeeds. Come down to 12%, then it's time to start cycling carbs etc. Maybe then you will flatten out a bit... a bit... A BIT!!!!


 When the gear comes there won't be refeeds for long stretches of time


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> When the gear comes there won't be refeeds for long stretches of time


 I promise you, you won't need it until your getting near single digit body fat.

With that said, I wouldn't be pushing rate of loss too hard if you seriously intend to use 75mcg of thyroid hormone (I think your mad). I'd be using 12.5mcg (if you absolutely insist) all the way down until you're lean.

Id also use less gear, keep the test at 700mg I think this is a good idea. But the masteron, pointless whilst fat unless you need to balance out your hormones. If you do, 100-150mg per week. Tren id either leave out or start at 50mg 3x per week. My worry at 350mg and above is that your going to run into toxicity issues before you're stage lean. I'd keep it out and introduce it around 15% at a low dose, slowly bringing it up as you come down from there.

Throwing the kitchen sink at it won't yield faster results due to how much fat you're carrying. You body is primed to eat up that body fat, why waste the drugs?

Id literally bring you in one next to nothing for most of the journey and you'd end up look ten times better than you ever have, feeling better, eating more.

I digress.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Well I'm trying to be able to eat more by using the tren (cho burning effects) and the t3 (metabolic boost). The other reason for higher gear is to be able to put some more muscle on, so by the time the fat is gone, I'll be able to go on stage without needing to bulk again.

The mast needs to be 1:1 with test for me otherwise I get watery. And the tren, well, I already explained


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Where are your previous BB show pics? can you post them here please so I can see them?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Where are your previous BB show pics? can you post them here please so I can see them?


 Sure


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Well I'm trying to be able to eat more by using the tren (cho burning effects) and the t3 (metabolic boost). The other reason for higher gear is to be able to put some more muscle on, so by the time the fat is gone, I'll be able to go on stage without needing to bulk again.
> 
> The mast needs to be 1:1 with test for me otherwise I get watery. And the tren, well, I already explained


 You don't need to worry about water at your current levels of body fat. I've never seen anyone 'need' 1:1. Mast goes up at lower bodyfat to take advantage of how higher androgens make the body look.

You could be eating more if you had approached your diet correctly without t3. At your weight you will still drop body fat at 3000 calories (250p, 350c, 65f) easily, likely even higher.

Tren, carbs, meh. Again, you're so far out it's just not worth it. As you get closer, tren up, carbs up, food in general up to slow rate of loss after being in a deficit for a long period of time. Now in that environment... I can see it having a positive impact. Beyond that, in my opinion, tren isn't some sort of magically fat burning, physique altering, magic oil of a drug. Yeah it's good, but it's not magic.

This is why previously I was saying start high, leave room to adjust, end high. It's not that you can't lose weight with your approach, you can, but note the word 'weight'. All I care about is fat. You've got the sledge hammer, I've got the super fine, ceramic, handmade nut cracker and we're both after the same nut. Trouble is your going to be clearing up shell from all over the place for some time to come.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> You don't need to worry about water at your current levels of body fat. I've never seen anyone 'need' 1:1. Mast goes up at lower bodyfat to take advantage of how higher androgens make the body look.
> 
> You could be eating more if you had approached your diet correctly without t3. At your weight you will still drop body fat at 3000 calories (250p, 350c, 65f) easily, likely even higher.
> 
> ...


 Okay how about I do my 12 week plan, because i bought the gear for it, document it all here, and then after we can judge and make some new plans for the future


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Okay how about I do my 12 week plan, because i bought the gear for it, document it all here, and then after we can judge and make some new plans for the future


 hey man it's your body and your goal so the choice will always be yours.

I think you need 20-24 weeks minimum if you ask me. But I would do this;

700mg Test

150mg mast

At around 15% body fat I'd introduce tren in addition to the above at 150mg per week. I wouldn't change anything until you're sitting around 10%. Then;

700mg test

150mg mast

250mg tren

The rest is by eye, but bringing mast and tren up to 350mg each.

Now I don't know if you're goal is literally diet and compete, or to get in shape, ear mark a show next year and then grow into it. I'd do the latter.

so after the above, come off or cruise, likely over Christmas, and then begin prep for your show from a lean stand point. Now you're lean, you're eating more and you're in a good place.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> I'm really not. You'll see when the gear comes and I start with proper progress pics.
> 
> Maybe better not to post until then lest you guys get the wrong impression


 Keep posting and keeping us up to date. These forums are all about opinions so don't let it put you off.

I said that as in the same breath as talking about cutting you talk about eating massive ducking chocolate bars. Now I've never cut , and never been fat to be fair, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be eating that s**t if I was.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Keep posting and keeping us up to date. These forums are all about opinions so don't let it put you off.
> 
> I said that as in the same breath as talking about cutting you talk about eating massive ducking chocolate bars. Now I've never cut , and never been fat to be fair, but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be eating that s**t if I was.


 It was just a refeed meal, relax


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Okay i took what you guys said and decided not to have another single cheat meal until i end the cycle. To memorate the occasion, I did have one final cheat:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

No more cheats from now on. But i did wake up even fuller and more pumped today than yesterday. I think the sodium in the pizzas was good for me


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)




----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> No more cheats from now on. But i did wake up even fuller and more pumped today than yesterday. I think the sodium in the pizzas was good for me


 Say what?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> Okay i took what you guys said and decided not to have another single cheat meal until i end the cycle. To memorate the occasion, I did have one final cheat:


 youre either a top level troll or a really fat c**t with a low IQ


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Why have you scribbled out the pizza boxes?!

What a grade a whopper!!


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

ILLBehaviour said:


> youre either a top level troll or a really fat c**t with a low IQ


 Both.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

ILLBehaviour said:


> youre either a top level troll or a really fat c**t with a low IQ


 Even the best troll in the world couldn't make this s**t up, I'm changing my vote from troll to someone with serious mental health problems.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Say what?


 Refeed two days in a row fills you up better than one.

Today I'm back on diet


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> Even the best troll in the world couldn't make this s**t up, I'm changing my vote from troll to someone with serious mental health problems.


 Jesus Christ. I listened to what you guys said, and since I'm not going to do any more cheat meals i wanted to have one last big one.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Why have you scribbled out the pizza boxes?!
> 
> What a grade a whopper!!


 For privacy?


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

imsoldbro said:


> Here is a picture the morning after a previous refeed. Note that I'm significantly fuller and the muscles are more pumped:


 Only thing pumped mate in this photo is that purple dildo thing on your table.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Why have you scribbled out the pizza boxes?!
> 
> What a grade a whopper!!


 Nah the whopper is for pudding


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I admire your confidence with all the pumped talk I have to say.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Popeye66 said:


> Only thing pumped mate in this photo is that purple dildo thing on your table.


 That's a deodorant stick dude


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

This is quickly becoming my favourite journal as you literally couldn't make this s**t up lol.

I actually don't know if this is serious any more. If it is trolling, then sir, hats off, as this is trolling at its finest.

If it is serious, maybe you have a very witty sense of humour that isn't obvious over the internet. I hope it's that and not an absolute lack of intelligence as the others have eluded to.

Either way, I'm following


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

just had a pre-cut post cheat cheat meal refeed whilst waiting for my gear to turn up


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Quick physique update looking a little flat here so I'll have a 4 pizza cheat meal.

just started my 4 grams a week of gear :thumbup1:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> Quick physique update looking a little flat here so I'll have a 4 pizza cheat meal.
> 
> just stared my 4 grams a week of gear :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 174045


 Looking really depleted there mate. Really flat muscle bellies. Desperate need of a refeed.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Bensif said:


> This is quickly becoming my favourite journal as you literally couldn't make this s**t up lol.
> 
> I actually don't know if this is serious any more. If it is trolling, then sir, hats off, as this is trolling at its finest.
> 
> ...


 It is a work of art, trolling of the highest order


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> This is quickly becoming my favourite journal as you literally couldn't make this s**t up lol.
> 
> I actually don't know if this is serious any more. If it is trolling, then sir, hats off, as this is trolling at its finest.
> 
> ...


 Not trolling. Why would I be? You don't think it requires a little bit of guts to post pictures like mine up? I just know with a journal I'll be more accountable, like i even said, after this twelve week run, we'll see how it works, and then maybe switch to your plan for me


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Not trolling. Why would I be? You don't think it requires a little bit of guts to post pictures like mine up? I just know with a journal I'll be more accountable, like i even said, after this twelve week run, we'll see how it works, and then maybe switch to your plan for me


 Lol, I think it's because some of the things you say or do defy logic in such a way that the only logical conclusion is trolling.

I know you aren't a troll, but you do say / do some dumb s**t (I mean you have my phone number so I know you are the guy in the pictures). You aren't refeeding. No one over 30% body fat needs a refeed. You're just straight up cheating lol.

As you said though, if it's the last time for the next 12 weeks (if needs to be dude) then it's all good and time to drop the hammer.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Bensif said:


> Lol, I think it's because some of the things you say or do defy logic in such a way that the only logical conclusion is trolling.
> 
> I know you aren't a troll, but you do say / do some dumb s**t (I mean you have my phone number so I know you are the guy in the pictures). You aren't refeeding. No one over 30% body fat needs a refeed. You're just straight up cheating lol.
> 
> As you said though, if it's the last time for the next 12 weeks (if needs to be dude) then it's all good and time to drop the hammer.


 Just because you know him, doesn't mean he's not taking the absolute piss.

4 pizza cheat meal because he's looking flat is absolutely priceless.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> Okay i took what you guys said and decided not to have another single cheat meal until i end the cycle. To memorate the occasion, I did have one final cheat:


 Hope you didn't waste any.



Endomorph84 said:


> Stop depending on the drugs then mate and just make it happen.
> 
> Why did you have a refeed? And to fill out what?


 Hater.



imsoldbro said:


> Two of these:
> 
> 
> 
> One of each of these:


 Yummy.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Run out of bloody reactions !


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Unless you end up getting in bone peeled condition at the end of this charade I absolutely recuse to believe this isn't a troll

And tbh even if you do get in condition you're still a troll


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

swole troll said:


> Unless you end up getting in bone peeled condition at the end of this charade I absolutely recuse to believe this isn't a troll
> 
> And tbh even if you do get in condition you're still a troll


 "Like"


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Looking good mate. Can definitely see the extra fullness and your muscles starting to have that shrink wrapped effect after that refeed.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Hater.


 Cyber bully!!


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Today's diet meal:










250g chicken

One spoon coconut oil

Spices


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Love a thread like this one :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> Today's diet meal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What, no refeed with this meal?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What, no refeed with this meal?


 Yeah he's following the chicken with 6 pizzas


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Yeah he's following the chicken with 6 pizzas


 To be fair I'd have rolled that chicken up in a pizza for a start. Finished off with Ben n Jerry's or something equally nice.

Those muscle ain't gonna fill themselves.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> To be fair I'd have rolled that chicken up in a pizza for a start. Finished off with Ben n Jerry's or something equally nice.
> 
> Those muscle ain't gonna fill themselves.


 Serious especially if your as depleted as OP


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Serious especially if your as depleted as OP


 Flat as fook I am.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Flat as fook I am.


 Get few gram of gear jabbed in, and 6 pizzas down ya neck..

you'll soon be winning


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Matt6210 said:


> Get few gram of gear jabbed in, and 6 pizzas down ya neck..
> 
> you'll soon be winning


 And the odd bit o' tickin' Chicken. :thumb


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Ha, ha, very funny, guys


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

I've a sneaky suspicion this guy's gonna turn it around... He's resilient - I'll give him that!


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

First meal of today. It is half eaten.










In it is:

Chicken breast, eyeballed to 300g

Tomato

Celery

Spices


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

hmgs said:


> I've a sneaky suspicion this guy's gonna turn it around... He's resilient - I'll give him that!


 I've already lost tons of weight this year


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> I've already lost tons of weight this year


 Be a while until you lose the water weight from that much needed "refeed" the other day, you greedy bastard


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> I've already lost tons of weight this year


 Best of luck to you for the rest of the year. If you weren't serious before you need to be now to prove this bunch of cu**s wrong


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't usually agree with what some people say on this forum but two grams of gear is mad, especially at your weight, could cause some serious health problems....Although I'm not gonna lie the pizza thing did make me lol hard, when I have a cheat I usually get one pizza, but you've got 4 on the table, how do you even eat 4 pizzas in one sitting lmao


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

S123 said:


> I don't usually agree with what some people say on this forum but two grams of gear is mad, especially at your weight, could cause some serious health problems....Although I'm not gonna lie the pizza thing did make me lol hard, when I have a cheat I usually get one pizza, but you've got 4 on the table, how do you even eat 4 pizzas in one sitting lmao


 Sodium gainz brah


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

S123 said:


> I don't usually agree with what some people say on this forum


 Why mate? cause the majority are clueless bro science brahs with skinny legs, big arms and not backed by science?!

I agree :lol:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

S123 said:


> I don't usually agree with what some people say on this forum but two grams of gear is mad, especially at your weight, could cause some serious health problems....Although I'm not gonna lie the pizza thing did make me lol hard, when I have a cheat I usually get one pizza, but you've got 4 on the table, how do you even eat 4 pizzas in one sitting lmao


 I don't get full, ever


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Lol you guys make me think that after i compete in bodybuilding again i should take up competitive eating


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> Lol you guys make me think that after i compete in bodybuilding again i should take up competitive eating


 good luck with both.

did you drugs turn up


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> good luck with both.
> 
> did you drugs turn up


 I'm not gonna do the second

And no


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> And no


 You need to find a new source mate :lol:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> You need to find a new source mate :lol:


 I don't have a lot of money to spend so can't just take the loss


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

How many grams is there in a fistful?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> I don't have a lot of money to spend so can't just take the loss


 Not expecting you to take the loss mate. What's the hold up with them?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> How many grams is there in a fistful?


 I have massive hands like Kenny Everitt.... sorry showing my age....

don't know why but when someone clearly overweight, which I was once also, states they have 300G chicken by eye ... makes e chuckle when his little cheat meals was 4 pizzas and waffles..

I don't know whether this is trolling in the best possible way and @anna1 is enjoying her summer by toying with us all.... or whether this guy is is just off his tree..


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> How many grams is there in a fistful?


 Don't know


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> I have massive hands like Kenny Everitt.... sorry showing my age....
> 
> don't know why but when someone clearly overweight, which I was once also, states they have 300G chicken by eye ... makes e chuckle when his little cheat meals was 4 pizzas and waffles..
> 
> I don't know whether this is trolling in the best possible way and @anna1 is enjoying her summer by toying with us all.... or whether this guy is is just off his tree..


 Because I'm back on diet today?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> I have massive hands like Kenny Everitt.... sorry showing my age....
> 
> don't know why but when someone clearly overweight, which I was once also, states they have 300G chicken by eye ... makes e chuckle when his little cheat meals was 4 pizzas and waffles..
> 
> I don't know whether this is trolling in the best possible way and @anna1 is enjoying her summer by toying with us all.... or whether this guy is is just off his tree..


 I've been reading this journal . Massive fan of big Ben haha

He sounds determined and open to experimentation x


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I've been reading this journal . Massive fan of big Ben haha
> 
> He sounds determined and open to experimentation x


 thought you might bet you can advise him how big a fist full is though right....


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Mayzini said:


> thought you might bet you can advise him how big a fist full is though right....


 Mine isn't that big . Guy like that can handle more , I'm sure :lol:


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Endomorph84 said:


> Be a while until you lose the water weight from that much needed "refeed" the other day, you greedy bastard


 I'm going tattooist tomorrow n I fancy one with a massive pizza n refeed under it.

best thread ever this, never laughed so much, maybe we will all end up with egg on our faces or even pizza haha


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hahaha this is awesome reading was reading between sets and kept going ower my rest times was so engrossed haha shouldn't the cheat meal be skipped till your at least under 35% bodyfat ?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Progress time!

330lb to 219lb










November to now


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> Progress time!
> 
> 330lb to 219lb
> 
> ...


 What's for supper? I'm looking for inspiration. I can't eat 4 pizzas though, that's just too much.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What's for supper? I'm looking for inspiration. I can't eat 4 pizzas though, that's just too much.


 Want a fistful?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> Want a fistful?


 How big is a fistful?

hope you don't mean 'a bunch of 5's!!'


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> How big is a fistful?
> 
> hope you don't mean 'a bunch of 5's!!'


 No I dont


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What's for supper? I'm looking for inspiration. I can't eat 4 pizzas though, that's just too much.


 Chicken breast and rice


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> Progress time!
> 
> 330lb to 219lb
> 
> ...


 Credit where it's due. It's coming off ya!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

You got your gear yet?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> Chicken breast and rice


 Kinda sad but kinda good as it's taking you in the right direction for your goals.



rbduk said:


> You got your gear yet?


 It's f'kin Sunday, the postman doesn't come on Sundays.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Kinda sad but kinda good as it's taking you in the right direction for your goals.
> 
> It's f'kin Sunday, the postman doesn't come on Sundays.


 Maybe it arrived yesterday? I can't wait to see what a fist of test, fist of tren and whatever else it is in this cycle looks like


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

leg day


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Are you still cruising on 500mg test a week?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> leg day


 Get some training footage up bud


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Are you still cruising on 500mg test a week?


 It's 1000 for now

Until gear comes (I'm losing faith)


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> It's 1000 for now
> 
> Until gear comes (I'm losing faith)


 That's not a cruise lol, but I don't think 1g of test is a bad dose when dieting down. Not saying you can't get away with less but I usually use 600-900mg when dieting down (mentioned in other threads).

You still in the states?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> It's 1000 for now
> 
> Until gear comes (I'm losing faith)


 'Kinell!! :jaw:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> That's not a cruise lol, but I don't think 1g of test is a bad dose when dieting down. Not saying you can't get away with less but I usually use 600-900mg when dieting down (mentioned in other threads).
> 
> You still in the states?


 Lol i didn't say it was cruise, other guy did


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

Bensif said:


> Get some training footage up bud


 He meant he's having a full leg of lamb for his lunch


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah I called it a cruise. It was 500mg. It's a cruise compared to 2.1g right?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

To be fair all the people mocking him have made less or no progress, rbd (no progress) anna (no progress, just cleavage pictures for 90 pages) etc


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

S123 said:


> To be fair all the people mocking him have made less or no progress, rbd (no progress) anna (no progress, just cleavage pictures for 90 pages) etc


 Ayup I've made s**t loads of progress I'll have you know  I wouldn't go as far to say I've mocked the fella, just questioned a few of his statements. I was impressed with his before/after shot up there, reckon if i carry on with my progress I'll look like his before soon enough.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

A friend came over and brought food even though I specifically asked her NOT TO.

So I had a little... then a little more... and before I knew it all was gone.

f**k!!!!

TOMORROW I AM STARTING A CHICKEN AND VEGETABLES ONLY DIET. I WILL HAVE ONE CONTAINER OF CHICKEN THREE TIMES A DAY, WITH TOMATO AND VEGETABLES. I WILL HAVE HALF A CONTAINER AT NIGHT WITH COCONUT OIL ONLY.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Not gonna lie. Those pizzas look s**t


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's some feast for just 2 of you!?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Not gonna lie. Those pizzas look s**t


 They got disrupted in transport


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> That's some feast for just 2 of you!?


 To be honest she didn't eat much, it was mostly me


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

What the f**k? Was this lass the size of a fu**ing bull seal? That's a shitload of bait even for two fatasses


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Henda83 said:


> What the f**k? Was this lass the size of a fu**ing bull seal? That's a shitload of bait even for two fatasses


 No. Look at post above. She bought it for me EVEN THOUGH I ASKED HER NOT TO


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

imsoldbro said:


> To be honest she didn't eat much, it was mostly me


 I swear all that lot would last me the week


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I hope you got the ride after to burn some of it off


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I hope you got the ride after to burn some of it off


 I did but i was out of breath a lot because i was digesting


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Okay

Three days of perfect diet, starting tomorrow.

Then on Friday I will take a diuretic to get rid of any remaining water

Then I will continue to have perfect diet, until Monday. Only chicken, veggies, and a bit of coconut oil.

On Monday I will go back to my usual diet, with some carbs


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> I did but i was out of breath a lot because i was digesting


 Ffs you crack me up


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Ffs you crack me up


 I guess honesty is funny to you?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Okay
> 
> Three days of perfect diet, starting tomorrow.
> 
> ...


 Do not do this. Especially if it's prescription.

Sweat it out or piss it out. You have no place using diuretics dude.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Troll 100%.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Is he a troll? Or just the first honest meal journal on the 'net? :confused1:

Dunno.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

If anyone flicked through this thread quickly they would swear it was a member doing a massive dirty bulk. Pretty amazing it's a cutting log. Pizzas, waffles, kebabs, 2g of gear and diuretics. :lol:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

hmgs said:


> Is he a troll? Or just the first honest meal journal on the 'net? :confused1:
> 
> Dunno.


 The latter


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Who even orders 4 pizzas in one sitting? Mental.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Who even orders 4 pizzas in one sitting? Mental.


 It's pretty obvious he has problems with food and binge eating. At least he is being honest and not a uk-muscle billy bullshiter(not a dig a you)


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Who even orders 4 pizzas in one sitting? Mental.


 This time it wasn't me dude


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Do not do this. Especially if it's prescription.
> 
> Sweat it out or piss it out. You have no place using diuretics dude.


 It'll just speed things up. Diuretics are prescribed to people all the time who have fluid retention. It'll just be a bit of hctz and aldactone. Maybe 75 each, around noon. That will remove excessive bloat.

Just one time use.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> No. Look at post above. She bought it for me EVEN THOUGH I ASKED HER NOT TO


 sounds like a keeper


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

The good thing is that i managed to get a MASSIVE chest pump the morning after in the gym


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> It'll just speed things up. Diuretics are prescribed to people all the time who have fluid retention. It'll just be a bit of hctz and aldactone. Maybe 75 each, around noon. That will remove excessive bloat.
> 
> Just one time use.


 Do you have any idea how either of those drugs work? Do you know what dose is required of each? Do you understand why you will probably rebound from either of those given their respective half life's?

Diuretics are not prescribed lightly.

Im sorry but you are trolling now. Who the f**k takes two diuretics after a cheat (or in your case multiple cheats on a non-existent diet)?

Edit - just noticed you said '75 of each'. 75mg of HCTZ? Are you mad??!


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Do you have any idea how either of those drugs work? Do you know what dose is required of each? Do you understand why you will probably rebound from either of those given their respective half life's?
> 
> Diuretics are not prescribed lightly.
> 
> Im sorry but you are trolling now. Who the f**k takes two diuretics after a cheat (or in your case multiple cheats on a non-existent diet)?


 Aldactone is taken up to 400mg. Hctz, up to 150.

Diuretics are prescribed first or second line to those with blood pressure problems. These two aren't the loop ones.

It's not "multiple", it's one dose, one time, and I'll throw out the rest.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Flex pic for you guys


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Do you have any idea how either of those drugs work? Do you know what dose is required of each? Do you understand why you will probably rebound from either of those given their respective half life's?
> 
> Diuretics are not prescribed lightly.
> 
> Im sorry but you are trolling now. Who the f**k takes two diuretics after a cheat (or in your case multiple cheats on a non-existent diet)?


 But tell me why you think i would rebound from ONE dose, that removes not normal water, but extra water from the garbage i ate


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

@Bensif they even sell hctz in 100mg pills... I'm taking less


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> But tell me why you think i would rebound from ONE dose, that removes not normal water, but extra water from the garbage i ate


 lol... I really can't be f**ked to lecture you on how the body maintains gradient... because you won't listen.

Diuretics are intended to be introduced gradually and withdrawn gradually unless under severe medical circumstances.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> lol... I really can't be f**ked to lecture you on how the body maintains gradient... because you won't listen.
> 
> Diuretics are intended to be introduced gradually and withdrawn gradually unless under severe medical circumstances.


 What's a gradient?

I'm listening now... I thought this was pretty safe idea but I guess not?

Btw hctz is the 12th most prescribed drug in America... So not at all "lightly" prescribed


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> What's a gradient?
> 
> I'm listening now... I thought this was pretty safe idea but I guess not?
> 
> Btw hctz is the 12th most prescribed drug in America... So not at all "lightly" prescribed


 Gradient refers to the balance of sodium and potassium both inside and outside the cell respectively. This is 'hydration'.

'Most prescribed' and 'regulations' are two different things.

The guideline dose for HCTZ is 12.5-25mg daily.

HCTZ and Aldactone work at different parts of the renal canal via different inhibitory mechanisms.

75mg of both HCTZ and aldactone, in my opinion, is dangerous. 6.25mg of HCTZ would likely suffice but personally I'd take 3g of vitamin c and do 45 minutes of cardio.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> This time it wasn't me dude


 :lol:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Gradient refers to the balance of sodium and potassium both inside and outside the cell respectively. This is 'hydration'.
> 
> 'Most prescribed' and 'regulations' are two different things.
> 
> ...


 I'm doing cardio tomorrow. Today is training.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> I'm doing cardio tomorrow. Today is training.


 Drink a little more, eat more potassium, sweat some more and maybe try some vitamin c. Please don't take all of those diuretics.

They will ruin your pump too, as well as making you weak as a kitten.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Drink a little more, eat more potassium, sweat some more and maybe try some vitamin c. Please don't take all of those diuretics.
> 
> They will ruin your pump too, as well as making you weak as a kitten.


 Okay you've convinced me. No diuretics ever again.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks @Bensif for getting my head on straight


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Thanks @Bensif for getting my head on straight


 No worries dude, I genuinely want to help you where I can. You've lost a s**t load of weight and it's incredibly impressive. Just want to you stay safe losing the rest


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Back to good food


----------



## Popeye66 (Oct 10, 2018)

S123 said:


> To be fair all the people mocking him have made less or no progress, rbd (no progress) anna (no progress, just cleavage pictures for 90 pages) etc


 You need to chill mate, it's just a bit of fun. I'm sure everyone on here wants him to do well, I know I do.

And he's taken it very well to be fair to lad.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Popeye66 said:


> You need to chill mate, it's just a bit of fun. I'm sure everyone on here wants him to do well, I know I do.
> 
> And he's taken it very well to be fair to lad.


 I don't mind honesty at all. I do good, you guys say so, i do bad, i don't hide it, I'm honest, and you guys say it's bad as well.

Ideally there's less bad than good in the future.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

S123 said:


> To be fair all the people mocking him have made less or no progress, rbd (no progress) anna (no progress, just cleavage pictures for 90 pages) etc


 Next time tag me baby

you checked all 90 pages ? Thanks for dropping by x


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Benjamin enjoying a light supper


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Next time tag me baby
> 
> you checked all 90 pages ? Thanks for dropping by x


 Of course, each page was a fap, so about a months worth there


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Post cardio meal. All of today's fat in this first meal, to stave off hunger rest of day

500g chicken breast

400g lettuce

45g coconut oil

Tomato


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

This actually tastes better than McDonald's, what the f**k!!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

imsoldbro said:


> Post cardio meal. All of today's fat in this first meal, to stave off hunger rest of day
> 
> 500g chicken breast
> 
> ...


 This is more like it.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

got to hand it to you bro, your good for the amusement still think your playing us a bit as your knowledge of things like diuretics etc but well done keep it up. I honestly want you to prove us all wrong.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Project WIDE in full effect.

Whoever says they can't grow in a deficit hasn't tried the stuff they give Captain America!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

imsoldbro said:


> Project WIDE in full effect.
> 
> Whoever says they can't grow in a deficit hasn't tried the stuff they give Captain America!


 Getting proper Swole Clown/Big Daddy Ste vibes here.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

DLTBB said:


> Getting proper Swole Clown/Big Daddy Ste vibes here.


 At first I thought this was a compliment, but then i saw that there's "clown" in the name

?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

i think Clown is someones username...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> At first I thought this was a compliment, but then i saw that there's "clown" in the name
> 
> ?


 Ha ha in all fairness though honey you're doing great so far

hope this log lasts quite a bit x


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Ha ha in all fairness though honey you're doing great so far
> 
> hope this log lasts quite a bit x


 Thank you and where is my pic


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Chicken 500g

Coconut oil 20g

Ran out of veggies


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> Chicken 500g
> 
> Coconut oil 20g
> 
> Ran out of veggies


 Looks a bit burned and too oily

in all fairness though, I wouldn't resist and dunk about half a loaf of bread in that fat haha

I like to marinate my meats and then grill for only a few minutes. They stay soft that way . I only use olive oil obviously and a great side sauce for chicken is yogurt . You can add spices to it like ground garlic , dill , chilly and a bit of salt and it's delicious

good for you for trying to stay clean though x


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Looks a bit burned and too oily
> 
> in all fairness though, I wouldn't resist and dunk about half a loaf of bread in that fat haha
> 
> ...


 I'm really not a cook. And i like the black


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

couldn't imagine just living off chicken and s**t veg .. give me a steak and rice any day


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

JLawson90 said:


> couldn't imagine just living off chicken and s**t veg .. give me a steak and rice any day


 steak is too expensive to eat often ffs!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> I'm really not a cook. And i like the black


 You don't have to be a cook haha . I like the crispy bits too


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

rbduk said:


> steak is too expensive to eat often ffs!


 steak is too expensive but will happily pay 500 a month for a mega AAS stack haha ..

majority of my meals are following the vertical diet principles, so beef mince, steaks, salmon or eggs make up 90% of my protein intake .. white rice making up 90% of the carb


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

JLawson90 said:


> steak is too expensive but will happily pay 500 a month for a mega AAS stack haha ..
> 
> majority of my meals are following the vertical diet principles, so beef mince, steaks, salmon or eggs make up 90% of my protein intake .. white rice making up 90% of the carb


 500 a month? sod that i get tescos own brand, only costs £30 a month

steak is too expensive for me to eat often, meats here are usually beef mince, pork steaks, chicken, occasional steak. dont like fish


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

rbduk said:


> 500 a month? sod that i get tescos own brand, only costs £30 a month
> 
> steak is too expensive for me to eat often, meats here are usually beef mince, pork steaks, chicken, occasional steak. dont like fish


 tesco do peds? haha .. to be fair I only have steak once a day, my meals somewhat follow the below;

8:00 - omelette

11:00 - monster mash

14:00 - steak

17:00 - salmon

20:00 - this changes day to day, as I eat this at home not the rest which are at work .. oranges for inbetween snacks


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

JLawson90 said:


> couldn't imagine just living off chicken and s**t veg .. give me a steak and rice any day


 That sounds miles worse to me


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

anna1 said:


> You don't have to be a cook haha . I like the crispy bits too


 How we doing on my pic request?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

JLawson90 said:


> but will happily pay 500 a month for a mega AAS stack


 Geez, that's hefty!! :confused1:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> How we doing on my pic request?


 She's f*cked you off bro, deal with it.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

rbduk said:


> steak is too expensive to eat often ffs!


 Need to get on the morrisons reduced band wagon. Some bargains there especially on a Friday lol.

I buy by beef / buffalo from Scotland. Cheap too.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> She's f*cked you off bro, deal with it.


 No, she said I'd get it


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Good news/bad news:

Bad news first. This happened last night:










Good news second. That was all. Usually I easily have at LEAST 3-4x the amount in one go.

Also good news. I washed it down with this:


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

how is that good news? Diet fizzy drinks are no better


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

JLawson90 said:


> how is that good news? Diet fizzy drinks are no better


 Call it the silver lining. I can easily have four times the amount


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

glad you are admitting it was a mistake and not a refeed or whatever now. forget about it and move on with your diet


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> glad you are admitting it was a mistake and not a refeed or whatever now. forget about it and move on with your diet


 It was still probably within calories. I only had one chicken meal yesterday, in the morning, and then got busy and didn't have time to eat until midnight. That's why I went for fast stuff, couldn't cook


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> It was still probably within calories. I only had one chicken meal yesterday, in the morning, and then got busy and didn't have time to eat until midnight. That's why I went for fast stuff, couldn't cook


 Why didn't you just have a protein shake lol? Come on... you just gave in! Kebab would have been better


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

JLawson90 said:


> how is that good news? Diet fizzy drinks are no better


 If he's calorie counting they are?


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> If he's calorie counting they are?


 because not only do they effect gut health and insulin sensitivity .. they can actually cause a spike in insulin levels which in turn causes raised blood sugar levels, so you've basically had the sugar anyway

I'm by no means an expert at all, but there's more to health and nutrition than calories.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

JLawson90 said:


> because not only do they effect gut health and insulin sensitivity .. they can actually cause a spike in insulin levels which in turn causes raised blood sugar levels, so you've basically had the sugar anyway
> 
> I'm by no means an expert at all, but there's more to health and nutrition than calories.


 :confused1: I think you're thinking way to much into things.

diet drinks are just that. I don't like to waste cals especially when cutting so they're a god send imo


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Why didn't you just have a protein shake lol? Come on... you just gave in! Kebab would have been better


 Why? Kebab has unknown calories, and full of fat


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

JLawson90 said:


> because not only do they effect gut health and insulin sensitivity .. they can actually cause a spike in insulin levels which in turn causes raised blood sugar levels, so you've basically had the sugar anyway
> 
> I'm by no means an expert at all, but there's more to health and nutrition than calories.


 So what? I didn't eat after. No problem with insulin spike


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> So what? I didn't eat after. No problem with insulin spike


 Oh i thought you meant the sugar in chocolate


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> No, she said I'd get it


 You're a proper head the ball!!


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Why? Kebab has unknown calories, and full of fat


 A chicken shish kebab has the calories of how ever much chicken breast there is in weight lol. It doesn't have to be a dirty doner, shish kebab is actually a pretty good choice.

Thats what I go for if I'm out and about and need to buy a hot meal on the go. Chicken shish and salad.

Your chocolate bars are full of fat lol. Oh Ben...


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

Abc987 said:


> :confused1: I think you're thinking way to much into things.
> 
> diet drinks are just that. I don't like to waste cals especially when cutting so they're a god send imo


 I avoid any sugary drinks unless I'm on a night out knocking back the booze.

What they know about all these artificial sweeteners rammed into diet fizzy drinks is concerning. Everything is a 'not enough research' situation. Might do this, might do that and so on.

It's hard for me to understand as I don't have a sweet tooth, actually don't like sugars, so it's easy for me to knock back water all day with a few black coffees in the mornings.

Suppose if people crave sugary taste they have to have something but plain old water reduces my hunger plenty.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> A chicken shish kebab has the calories of how ever much chicken breast there is in weight lol. It doesn't have to be a dirty doner, shish kebab is actually a pretty good choice.
> 
> Thats what I go for if I'm out and about and need to buy a hot meal on the go. Chicken shish and salad.
> 
> Your chocolate bars are full of fat lol. Oh Ben...


 Yes but I know the calories


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Delt and arm day in the books. Can slowly see myself getting leaner AND bigger


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Yes but I know the calories


 Weigh the fu**ing chicken lol. Dude you blow my mind sometimes.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Abc987 said:


> :confused1: I think you're thinking way to much into things.
> 
> diet drinks are just that. I don't like to waste cals especially when cutting so they're a god send imo


 if all you're bothered about is appearance then yes they're better than full sugar, marginally .. but they have been proven to link to weight gain long term, so no they're not good

add to the fact even ants and rats etc won't touch anything with aspartame in, speaks volumes really


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Weigh the fu**ing chicken lol. Dude you blow my mind sometimes.


 I think you missed the part where i didn't eat all day, because time, and was starving with no mental energy for meal prep


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> I think you missed the part where i didn't eat all day, because time, and was starving with no mental energy for meal prep


 I didn't miss that but that's literally no excuse for 4 chocolate bars when there's equally convenient, higher protein, lower fat alternatives.

I think you missed the part where you engage your brain and a will power.

You've got more excuses than the ocean has fish


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I reckon this thread might prove all those people saying that more gear doesn't overcome a poor diet wrong!

Eat pizzas , kebabs and kitkats but make sure you take a G of test a week lads.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I reckon this thread might prove all those people saying that more gear doesn't overcome a poor diet.
> 
> Eat pizzas , kebabs and kitkats but make sure you take a G of test a week lads.


 I'm not eating kebabs


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> I didn't miss that but that's literally no excuse for 4 chocolate bars when there's equally convenient, higher protein, lower fat alternatives.
> 
> I think you missed the part where you engage your brain and a will power.
> 
> You've got more excuses than the ocean has fish


 I don't think protein is that important for a single meal that didn't even put me over my calories


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> I don't think protein is that important for a single meal that didn't even put me over my calories


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

JLawson90 said:


> if all you're bothered about is appearance then yes they're better than full sugar, marginally .. but they have been proven to link to weight gain long term, so no they're not good
> 
> add to the fact even ants and rats etc won't touch anything with aspartame in, speaks volumes really


 Do you take gear?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Today is the weekend so it's time for my planned free meal.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Not many chips there - you cutting back on kcals?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> Today is the weekend so it's time for my planned free meal.


 Already had the chicken, cheese, and bacon on top of the fries before taking the pic


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

hmgs said:


> Not many chips there - you cutting back on kcals?


 It's a free meal so i don't have to count calories


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> It's a free meal so i don't have to count calories


 I don't understand ? Free? Like a cheat meal you allow yourself or free cos you go cardio and burn it off? I wonder how much cardio would take to burn that lot off


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I don't understand ? Free? Like a cheat meal you allow yourself or free cos you go cardio and burn it off? I wonder how much cardio would take to burn that lot off


 Once a week on weekend I get a free meal without worrying about calories or anything, to keep myself sane, since there's a long way to go and I've already dropped over 100lb

Without knowing I have it I would have binged dozens of times throughout the process


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I don't understand ? Free? Like a cheat meal you allow yourself or free cos you go cardio and burn it off? I wonder how much cardio would take to burn that lot off


 Cardio (movement) doesn't even burn many calories. The vast proportion of your daily calorie burn comes from organ function.

Cardio is still good for heart health and so on. But don't use it to create a deficit.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> Once a week on weekend I get a free meal without worrying about calories or anything, to keep myself sane, since there's a long way to go and I've already dropped over 100lb
> 
> Without knowing I have it I would have binged dozens of times throughout the process


 A cheat meal, something to look forward to when eating all that veg (and kitkatS) yeah?

makes sense. I don't envy people who are dieting.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I reckon this thread might prove all those people saying that more gear doesn't overcome a poor diet wrong!
> 
> Eat pizzas , kebabs and kitkats but make sure you take a G of test a week lads.


 The gear has to arrive first of all mate :rolleye11:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> The gear has to arrive first of all mate :rolleye11:


 I reckon he's given up on that and sticking with a gram of test. Dread to think the cheats he could afford with a concoction totalling 2.1g lol


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

imsoldbro said:


> Without knowing I have it I would have binged dozens of times throughout the process


 Yea thank fcuk that hasn't happened!

Oh wait



imsoldbro said:


>





imsoldbro said:


>





imsoldbro said:


>





imsoldbro said:


>





imsoldbro said:


>





imsoldbro said:


>





imsoldbro said:


>





imsoldbro said:


>





imsoldbro said:


>


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

I had two cheats so far this log.

They were both over a week ago.

If you ate 500 calories all day, what's wrong with having some kit Kats right before bed because you didn't have time? Nothing. I was within all calories.

Today's was planned.

Jesus, guys. As if you do magical things on your diet. I bet I've lost more weight in the past 12 months than all the posters in this thread combined.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

imsoldbro said:


> I had two cheats so far this log.
> 
> They were both over a week ago.
> 
> ...


 If you had some self control then when you stepped on stage in pretty decent condidtion you wouldn't have gained all that fat over the past few years. No one put the weight on you. You did that yourself by overeating.

You have lost more weight than all the posters in your log but few people in your log have let their selves go as much as you did so it's hardly an achievement.

I actually want you to do well but you talk some rubbish. It's not a standard cheat meal you have. 4 pizzas isn't a cheat meal. That's just greed.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> If you had some self control then when you stepped on stage in pretty decent condidtion you wouldn't have gained all that fat over the past few years. No one put the weight on you. You did that yourself by overeating.
> 
> You have lost more weight than all the posters in your log but few people in your log have let their selves go as much as you did so it's hardly an achievement.
> 
> I actually want you to do well but you talk some rubbish. It's not a standard cheat meal you have. 4 pizzas isn't a cheat meal. That's just greed.


 So I have lost more weight since getting over divorce, ptsd, depression, anxiety, and everything in life fu**ing up?

Yup thanks. Since I got my head on straight it's been nothing but progress


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

imsoldbro said:


> So I have lost more weight since getting over divorce, ptsd, depression, anxiety, and everything in life fu**ing up?
> 
> Yup thanks. Since I got my head on straight it's been nothing but progress


 No point getting smart I rarely feel sympathy.

Everyone has problems chap. I've been through sh1t but no point using it as an excuse.

@rbduk has chrons but he doesn't complain and just gets it done.

You don't seem to listen to advice so just crack on.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> No point getting smart I rarely feel sympathy.
> 
> Everyone has problems chap. I've been through sh1t but no point using it as an excuse.
> 
> ...


 I'm not using it as an excuse? I'm saying after I got over it and back in the game I've lost more weight than everybody here combined. You're trying to discount that.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

imsoldbro said:


> I've lost more weight than everybody here combined.


 That's a bold statement mate


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> That's a bold statement mate


 Lost a few yourself haven't you mate


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Lost a few yourself haven't you mate


 Lol. Just a few boss, just a few!


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lol. Just a few boss, just a few!


 Nice


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Second meal of the day










Pack of chicken

Two packs tomato

16g coconut oil

Vinegar


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> Second meal of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking much better with veggies Ben x


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Looking much better with veggies Ben x


 Oh yeah and lettuce

Numbers were as always. 500g chicken 500g tomato 400g lettuce, more or less


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Getting in a groove now.

Same thing as usual. Didn't have iceberg lettuce so got a mix of s**t. Not as good but whatever

500 chicken

20 coconut oil

450 lettuce mix

Tomatoes

Balsamic vinegar, spices


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Getting in a groove now.
> 
> Same thing as usual. Didn't have iceberg lettuce so got a mix of s**t. Not as good but whatever
> 
> ...


 How much coconut oil are you eating per day?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> How much coconut oil are you eating per day?


 It's my only fat source


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> It's my only fat source


 Terrible at answering questions. How much coconut oil are you having per day?


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Bensif said:


> How much coconut oil are you having per day?


 A fist full.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Terrible at answering questions. How much coconut oil are you having per day?


 Well that depends on the day now, doesn't it?

Today at 50g or so


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Endomorph84 said:


> A fist full.


 I lol'd. That's become an in joke now.



imsoldbro said:


> Well that depends on the day now, doesn't it?
> 
> Today at 50g or so


 I don't know, does it? I guess it's higher when you have 4 pizzas or several bars of kit kats so yeah... you're probably right.

50g that wasn't so hard was it?

Why only coconut oil? Interested to understand your reason.

Taste preference?

I personally rather take the 450kcal and put it into carbs but im not a fats guy. If I do have fats, salmon or avocado usually.

Tonight is homemade pizza (low fat).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Bensif said:


> Tonight is homemade pizza (low fat).


 Are you sure that you can be trusted not to blame the missus for ordering(or making) several with a whopper starter.....and a coke....zero sugar!! Have a break, have 4 KitKats.

I love this thread, it no longer matters to me what OP looks like, I just love the WTF?! moments.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you sure that you can be trusted not to blame the missus for ordering(or making) several with a whopper starter.....and a coke....zero sugar!! Have a break, have 4 KitKats.
> 
> I love this thread, it no longer matters to me what OP looks like, I just love the WTF?! moments.


 I know it's pure gold. Ben is a character we need to keep around. I want to see him do well.

Pizza was an 8/10, put too much bbq sauce on the base and it got a bit soggy.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Bensif said:


> I know it's pure gold. Ben is a character we need to keep around. I want to see him do well.
> 
> Pizza was an 8/10, put too much bbq sauce on the base and it got a bit soggy.


 I hope he does well which I think he will do as long as he tightens his s**t up as he gets lighter.

God only knows what he quantities he ate to get to his 'peak' weight before this 'diet'.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Mct oil is the best possible fat for you, lots of reasons I don't even remember anymore, i researched it once and that was the conclusion i came to.

So whenever i get to pick my fats, it's always coconut oil

@Bensif


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Mct oil is the best possible fat for you, lots of reasons I don't even remember anymore, i researched it once and that was the conclusion i came to.
> 
> So whenever i get to pick my fats, it's always coconut oil
> 
> @Bensif


 MCT is generally burnt for energy as it can't be stored but IIRC I don't think coconut oil is entirely MCT (I might be wrong, it's not a fat I use).

Im a low fat guy, 40g or less in off season from indirect sources only.

Youll be missing out on epa / dha if you don't have another source unless you take your essential fats in supplement form.


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Bensif said:


> I lol'd. That's become an in joke now.
> 
> I don't know, does it? I guess it's higher when you have 4 pizzas or several bars of kit kats so yeah... you're probably right.
> 
> ...


 How many home made pizzas? 4? Or you gunna go for the half dozen as it's bank holiday?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> MCT is generally burnt for energy as it can't be stored but IIRC I don't think coconut oil is entirely MCT (I might be wrong, it's not a fat I use).
> 
> Im a low fat guy, 40g or less in off season from indirect sources only.
> 
> Youll be missing out on epa / dha if you don't have another source unless you take your essential fats in supplement form.


 I think coconut oil is 60% mct


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Are you sure that you can be trusted not to blame the missus for ordering(or making) several with a whopper starter.....and a coke....zero sugar!! Have a break, have 4 KitKats.
> 
> I love this thread, it no longer matters to me what OP looks like, I just love the WTF?! moments.


 Well to be honest the girl who came over isn't the missus. I'm divorced from that whore.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> Well to be honest the girl who came over isn't the missus. I'm divorced from that whore.


 Surely your carer isn't a feeder as well??!!


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Surely your carer isn't a feeder as well??!!


 What's a feeder


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

And what's a carer?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> What's a feeder


 Helps it in one end....



imsoldbro said:


> And what's a carer?


 ...cleans up the other end.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Helps it in one end....
> 
> ...cleans up the other end.


 Fantastic description haha


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Gay


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Gay


 It's not gay if it's a woman doing to you bud


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> It's not gay if it's a women doing to you bud


 Okay, you get one


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

imsoldbro said:


> I did but i was out of breath a lot because i was digesting


 Dude you spelled disgusting incorrectly


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Super_G said:


> Dude you spelled disgusting incorrectly


 Wow. So witty.

Are all the other third graders as sharp as you?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

560 calories so far today, all from cottage cheese


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

...Whey to go!

(Or is cottage cheese the curds? Dunno :huh: ) - Aah, bollocks it's 70-80% casein...


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Another 800 calories potatoes and 280 cottage cheese


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Another 800 calories potatoes and 280 cottage cheese


 So all you ate all day was cottage cheese and potatoes?

How many potatoes did you eat!?? 800kcal of just potato is like a kilo of raw potatoes lol...


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> So all you ate all day was cottage cheese and potatoes?
> 
> How many potatoes did you eat!?? 800kcal of just potato is like a kilo of raw potatoes lol...


 Yeah that many. Finished it in under two minutes, really wasn't a lot


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Yeah that many. Finished it in under two minutes, really wasn't a lot


 I call bullshit on that one. No one can eat a kilo of potatoes in 2 minutes.

Your diet is weird as hell too. Literally makes no sense.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Bensif said:


> I call bullshit on that one. No one can eat a kilo of potatoes in 2 minutes.


 He can eat 4 pizzas chap. Pretty sure he could knock back a bag of spuds.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I've skipped loads of this so forgive me if I'm the 10th person to say this

You have an eating disorder.

Over and over from skimming through you eat on a reward system and justify it with having a couple 'good days' or a good session or taking gear.

You need to sort out a more sustainable diet

You're wasting these doses as is on a cut as high a body fat as you are let alone with a dog s**t binge purge diet as well.

My advice would be track your calories and eat as much as you can whilst still maintaining weight loss (too restrictive and you'll keep caving) and drink more water and carbonated sugar free drinks

The body fat percentage you are you shouldn't be having any cheat meals for a good couple months / just put them completely out of your head and work on making a diet that doesn't require a reward system whilst maintaining steady weight loss.

I went from 144kg to 107kg without any cheat meals, I actually had to force myself to start refeeding toward the end in order to maintain weight loss

You are no way near this stage of requirement yet


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

swole troll said:


> I've skipped loads of this so forgive me if I'm the 10th person to say this
> 
> You have an eating disorder.
> 
> ...


 Wasting your time mate. He will reply to your post with about 3 words unrelated to your post.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> I call bullshit on that one. No one can eat a kilo of potatoes in 2 minutes.
> 
> Your diet is weird as hell too. Literally makes no sense.


 When they're baked there's like nothing there man


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Got to store to have my favorite meal:










You know the deal

500 Turkey

10g coconut oil

Lettuce mix

Vinegar, spices

Yum yum


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

swole troll said:


> I've skipped loads of this so forgive me if I'm the 10th person to say this
> 
> You have an eating disorder.
> 
> ...


 I haven't had a cheat since the second pizza night


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Bensif said:


> I call bullshit on that one. No one can eat a kilo of potatoes in 2 minutes.
> 
> Your diet is weird as hell too. Literally makes no sense.


 That's easy when they're oven chips with ketchup.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's easy when they're oven chips with ketchup.


 They're just baked potatoes...

I'll take a pic next time i make some. Amount really isn't that much. I basically swallow each piece


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> They're just baked potatoes...
> 
> I'll take a pic next time i make some. Amount really isn't that much. I basically swallow each piece


 No need, I know that a kilo of spud is easy to eat although I'd rather eat 300g spud and 700g chicken but that's just me.

I enjoy my food too, the others are just jealous because they ain't got the genetics to carry it off. :thumbup1:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> No need, I know that a kilo of spud is easy to eat although I'd rather eat 300g spud and 700g chicken but that's just me.
> 
> I enjoy my food too, the others are just jealous because they ain't got the genetics to carry it off. :thumbup1:


 I can easily eat that, too


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

imsoldbro said:


> I can easily eat that, too


 Yea but you shouldn't as you should be cutting should you not


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

imsoldbro said:


> I had two cheats so far this log.
> 
> They were both over a week ago.
> 
> ...


 you really need to visit a psychologist and deal with your real issues! only when your safe place is not heaps of unhealthy food which you consume at a truly scary rate will you truly make progress. Deal with that fat bastard you always go back to!

if you need easy food around have tins of tuna in the cupboard or better still make double portions for a couple of days and freeze one. That way you always have healthy food around and one less excuse to go to your "safe place"


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

boutye911 said:


> Wasting your time mate. He will reply to your post with about 3 words unrelated to your post.


 Well called lol

Egh I tried...


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

I have no clue what you lot are trying to say. I'm losing weight. I'm gaining muscle. I'm not stalling. I had two cheats at the start of this log and that's it. I count calories. The kit Kats were UNDER my calories.

Hypocritical bastards.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> you really need to visit a psychologist and deal with your real issues! only when your safe place is not heaps of unhealthy food which you consume at a truly scary rate will you truly make progress. Deal with that fat bastard you always go back to!
> 
> if you need easy food around have tins of tuna in the cupboard or better still make double portions for a couple of days and freeze one. That way you always have healthy food around and one less excuse to go to your "safe place"


 I'm making progress now?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

swole troll said:


> I've skipped loads of this so forgive me if I'm the 10th person to say this
> 
> You have an eating disorder.
> 
> ...


 Okay so I've had two cheats, and one was unavoidable as a girl brought the food.

That was at the start of the log.

The kit Kats were UNDER my calories. Please tell me how and why that was sooooo fu**ing bad.

I track calories. I'm consistently losing fat and gaining muscle. What's the problem?

You guys are just perfectionist hypocrites. I'm not even stalling. Sorry if not doing things exactly "by the (old and boring) book" gives you all such offense. But, news flash, I'm making shittons of progress.

So take your sanctimony elsewhere. Eating disorder, my ass.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> one was unavoidable as a girl brought the food.


 :lol: :lol:

Everytime you write this I can't help but laugh.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> I have no clue what you lot are trying to say. I'm losing weight. I'm gaining muscle. I'm not stalling. I had two cheats at the start of this log and that's it. I count calories. The kit Kats were UNDER my calories.
> 
> Hypocritical bastards.


 hypocritical would be if we were eating kit kats telling you not to.... just saying lol

The reason people are saying this isn't optimal is because eating this way will see too reach a point where yes, you have less fat. But your physique will look like a bag of smashed arseholes because nutrition wasn't optimal (not even close).

Everyone advising you just wants to see you get the best results possible. But you seem to have a bit of a chip thinking everyone is attacking you. You do have a negative relationship with food, you have to in order to get that big (no offence). The issue people allude to (myself included) is that this negative association will only hinder you once the fat is off.

You've also got guys here (again myself Included) who have been former fatties. So we have perspective. I used to live on KFC, tuna mayo sandwiches and double chocolate muffins lol.

Id eat you under the freaking table too. Yeah you can eat, but dude. I have Crohn's disease and hyperthyroidism. It's coming out of me faster than a prostitute drops her knickers. I've always got room for more. But I still can't eat 1kg of potato in 2 minutes.

Video proof or it didn't happen.

kit kats don't build muscle :beer:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> hypocritical would be if we were eating kit kats telling you not to.... just saying lol
> 
> The reason people are saying this isn't optimal is because eating this way will see too reach a point where yes, you have less fat. But your physique will look like a bag of smashed arseholes because nutrition wasn't optimal (not even close).
> 
> ...


 Dude it was a kilo raw. Cooked and cooled it becomes like half that


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

imsoldbro said:


> Okay so I've had two cheats, and one was unavoidable as a girl brought the food.
> 
> That was at the start of the log.
> 
> ...


 Watch your tone when receiving advice, I'm coming from a good place and clearly touched a nerve with it but I will post where I like on this forum, if you are the one with an issue I'd suggest it is you that takes yourself elsewhere.

You should be soaking up what you can (bar more cheat meals) since the look of your physique and regular dietary melt downs is that of someone with no control.

But I will leave you to keep arguing you're right against people that have achieved what you are trying to since that's all I've seen ITT alongside an eating disorder and the typical associative denial


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

No s**t kit Kats don't build muscle but it was on a day I was BELOW calories. Ended the day in deficit. Problem? No.

And it's like it guys don't even see the good food that I've been eating consistently. Chicken, veggies, coconut oil... and everybody acts so self righteous because i had some kit kats, ooooh noooo it's the end of the fu**ing world!

Look if i had binged on 16 kit kats like i have in the past, and gone over daily calories by a few thousand, yes of course you could call me out. But there's literally nothing damaging that I did.

That's why I say it's hypocrisy. Ignoring all the good food and focusing on a false bad. The two pizza days, sure, s**t on me all you want. But that was long ago and not happened again.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Watch your tone when receiving advice, I'm coming from a good place and clearly touched a nerve with it but I will post where I like on this forum, if you are the one with an issue I'd suggest it is you that takes yourself elsewhere.
> 
> You should be soaking up what you can (bar more cheat meals) since the look of your physique and regular dietary melt downs is that of someone with no control.
> 
> ...


 Why am i a lost cause? Oh, I'm sorry, progress on the scale and mirror is somehow bad? Eating clean foods 95% of the time is somehow bad?

Look, if you guys had real advice, I'd listen. Like the guy who told me not to take the diuretics, and I didn't.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Why am i a lost cause? Oh, I'm sorry, progress on the scale and mirror is somehow bad? Eating clean foods 95% of the time is somehow bad?
> 
> Look, if you guys had real advice, I'd listen. Like the guy who told me not to take the diuretics, and I didn't.


 Well that was me.

If offered a lot of advice so far and that was the only time you listened. If you took on board the rest you'd get to your goal faster, and look better. But more importantly, how you look there on out is the game changer.

But alas... apparently it was all bollocks lol.


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

imsoldbro said:


> I'm making progress now?


 you made progress before but look at what you became! to stop this seesaw method of dieting and binging you need to sort out the root issues first. What normal person eats 4 whole pizzas, makes idiotic excuses, and says they are not full? i've been doing this s**t for 40 odd years natty and trust me you have an eating disorder! deal with it or you will go straight back to where you were before!


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

Mate you are getting advice here that is more detailed and personal to your circumstances than a paid coach would provide - people like Bensif are trying to help you out.

I understand what you're saying with the Kit Kats, but as advised there were/are plenty of much better choices and in your position you need to have more self control this over time will then help you out as you get leaner, eating a bowl of chicken and lettuce covered in oil isn't best for you, get some carbs and alternative sources of fat in there, colour it up a bit.

I also wouldn't be filling myself with gear with your size and composition but that's your choice.

Good luck and please listen to the advice.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Well that was me.
> 
> If offered a lot of advice so far and that was the only time you listened. If you took on board the rest you'd get to your goal faster, and look better. But more importantly, how you look there on out is the game changer.
> 
> But alas... apparently it was all bollocks lol.


 What advice was given that I'm not following?

I count calories, don't cheat anymore, and I'm progressing in the gym (lifting heavier) and on the scale (weighing less).

I must be thick because I really don't understand what the problem is.

EDIT: and i do cardio and coach others. Really, what on earth is wrong?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

TALBOTL said:


> Mate you are getting advice here that is more detailed and personal to your circumstances than a paid coach would provide - people like Bensif are trying to help you out.
> 
> I understand what you're saying with the Kit Kats, but as advised there were/are plenty of much better choices and in your position you need to have more self control this over time will then help you out as you get leaner, eating a bowl of chicken and lettuce covered in oil isn't best for you, get some carbs and alternative sources of fat in there, colour it up a bit.
> 
> ...


 Chicken with vegetables and a measured amount of COCONUT oil is bad now?

That's news to me.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> you made progress before but look at what you became! to stop this seesaw method of dieting and binging you need to sort out the root issues first. What normal person eats 4 whole pizzas, makes idiotic excuses, and says they are not full? i've been doing this s**t for 40 odd years natty and trust me you have an eating disorder! deal with it or you will go straight back to where you were before!


 I've lost over a hundred pounds and AM dealing with it?

Really i don't understand what you guys are criticizing.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

imsoldbro said:


> EDIT: and i do cardio and coach others. Really, what on earth is wrong?


 you coach others? dear god ..


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

JLawson90 said:


> you coach others? dear god ..


 Well I'm living testimony that i know that I'm doing, so... Yeah


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

imsoldbro said:


> Chicken with vegetables and a measured amount of COCONUT oil is bad now?
> 
> That's news to me.


 No it's just fu**ing boring and not doing it for you, hence filling your remaining calories with s**t - if you want to eat kit kats etc. to stay within your macros that's your call but I'm saying maybe if you added more volume and variety and not just lettuce and chicken with 5 bits of chopped tomato you wouldn't need to fill your remaining calories with rubbish would you?

So yea to raise another tip along with the 500 others you have received and ignored, I'm simply stating maybe get in the kitchen and make something a little more adventurous, this may then help with your lack of discipline where food is concerned.

or continue eating bowls of chicken and lettuce with coconut oil for your staple, that way you can have loads of spare calories for Kit Kats and three boxes of takeaway at a time.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Been watching this thread, trying to work out if troll or not before commenting

Coaching others.... trolling 100%


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> I've lost over a hundred pounds and AM dealing with it?
> 
> *Really i don't understand what you guys are criticizing.*


 me neither, i reckon they're all probably sitting eating kit kats and ice cream while giving you advice.


----------



## mihawk_swkraths (Jul 3, 2019)

CG88 said:


> Been watching this thread, trying to work out if troll or not before commenting
> 
> Coaching others.... trolling 100%


 Senpai's mostly do what ever they want !!!!


----------



## Ch1nch1lla (Jul 7, 2019)

I ate 2 14 inch pizzas to myself saturday after a night out and 0 desire to cook lol. Trust me though cardio (even just walking) is amazing at getting you shredded. I've cut from 20% bf to <13% in this last month without any stims or fat burners, and I lowered my test dose from 1g to 200 mg a week a few weeks ago and feels like it's doing more too. Maybe rethink your strategy. I was probably close to 5% bodyfat when I was younger, due to skateboarding, walking everywhere, a little lifting and playing sports. I ate whatever the f**k I wanted.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Well I'm living testimony that i know that I'm doing, so... Yeah


 You know how to lose body fat. But I would argue whether you understand what you're actually doing, health implications, how to positively manipulate body composition via nutrition, etc etc.

With all due respect Ben, you shouldn't be coaching others (in a paid fashion).

I highly respect your journey, its impressive, but you need perspective. If you can't retrain you're own mind with positive habits then I would be concerned with your ability to do this with others.

With regards to whether you are thick or not; I don't know. What i do know is you either don't read people's posts properly or you simply refuse to acknowledge what they say. The adjective we use to describe that behavior is really irrelevant.

I would recommend you go back and read through your thread. Try to look at what has been said from a third person's point of view.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

mihawk_swkraths said:


> Senpai's mostly do what ever they want !!!!


 Seems that way ITT


----------



## mihawk_swkraths (Jul 3, 2019)

CG88 said:


> Seems that way ITT


 from the time that you saw @Bensif trying to help with commenting on your thread that means for sure that u will find a solution in your problem!!
propably he is so OP SENPAI and cannot take advices from someone who knows what he saying and i cannot understand with this body KG's and body fat why he took ROIDS lol heart attacks always knocking your door in a situation like this!


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

imsoldbro said:


> I've lost over a hundred pounds and AM dealing with it?
> 
> Really i don't understand what you guys are criticizing.


 losing weight is great and should be applauded, and encouraged, however, if you don't deal with eating issues the weight will go back on again.

The ideal is to lose weight and keep it off without using nasty chemicals. Use the chemicals to push your boundaries once you have a solid base to

work on


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

TALBOTL said:


> No it's just fu**ing boring and not doing it for you, hence filling your remaining calories with s**t - if you want to eat kit kats etc. to stay within your macros that's your call but I'm saying maybe if you added more volume and variety and not just lettuce and chicken with 5 bits of chopped tomato you wouldn't need to fill your remaining calories with rubbish would you?
> 
> So yea to raise another tip along with the 500 others you have received and ignored, I'm simply stating maybe get in the kitchen and make something a little more adventurous, this may then help with your lack of discipline where food is concerned.
> 
> or continue eating bowls of chicken and lettuce with coconut oil for your staple, that way you can have loads of spare calories for Kit Kats and three boxes of takeaway at a time.


 Weird as f**k post. The ONE DAY i had kit kats i didn't have any food most of the damn day. Sanctimonious bastard.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Ch1nch1lla said:


> I ate 2 14 inch pizzas to myself saturday after a night out and 0 desire to cook lol. Trust me though cardio (even just walking) is amazing at getting you shredded. I've cut from 20% bf to <13% in this last month without any stims or fat burners, and I lowered my test dose from 1g to 200 mg a week a few weeks ago and feels like it's doing more too. Maybe rethink your strategy. I was probably close to 5% bodyfat when I was younger, due to skateboarding, walking everywhere, a little lifting and playing sports. I ate whatever the f**k I wanted.


 Yeah exactly. I'm on 3x weekly cardio and upping it to daily next week.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

unclezillion said:


> losing weight is great and should be applauded, and encouraged, however, if you don't deal with eating issues the weight will go back on again.
> 
> The ideal is to lose weight and keep it off without using nasty chemicals. Use the chemicals to push your boundaries once you have a solid base to
> 
> work on


 Thanks mate


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

imsoldbro said:


> Yeah exactly. I'm on 3x weekly cardio and upping it to daily next week.


 daily is good i was on 20 mins brisk walking, 20 mins cycling and 20 mins rowing


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

Bensif said:


> You know how to lose body fat. But I would argue whether you understand what you're actually doing, health implications, how to positively manipulate body composition via nutrition, etc etc.
> 
> With all due respect Ben, you shouldn't be coaching others (in a paid fashion).
> 
> ...


 hats off to you .. I dont know how after ALLLL of this you are still remaining calm and patient, I initially wanted to see him do well just like I do with most others, but the sheer ignorance has made me not give a flying donkey f**k anymore


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

imsoldbro said:


> Weird as f**k post. The ONE DAY i had kit kats i didn't have any food most of the damn day. Sanctimonious bastard.


 Why is weird as f**k? Explain what is weird about telling you to add variety to your diet so you don't get tempted to eat rubbish? I was once fat as well like others giving you advice, by no means sanctimonious is it - what are you actually eating? and that's a serious question as the only things you have photographed on here is chicken, coconut oil with tomatoes & lettuce and cheat meals.

As J Lawson says, I thought fair play to you for having the confidence to post and for starting a log etc. but you're actually just pissing everybody off, just do your own thing and ignore everybody - you clearly know better.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

imsoldbro said:


> Weird as f**k post. The ONE DAY i had kit kats i didn't have any food most of the damn day. Sanctimonious bastard.


 This post was fine until the last sentence.

Read up on the forum rules before allowing your temper to get the better of you again.

Debate like an adult or ignore the posts that you disagree with


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Can I just let it be known that I wasn't once fat although on the doctors charts I'm morbidly obese.

Granted I enjoy a KitKat or 4 as well as a 4 pack of crunchies but I tell myself that they're my refeed.

It does beg the question though as to whether the OP could reach his targets without the stress he must be putting his body under.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

TALBOTL said:


> Why is weird as f**k? Explain what is weird about telling you to add variety to your diet so you don't get tempted to eat rubbish? I was once fat as well like others giving you advice, by no means sanctimonious is it - what are you actually eating? and that's a serious question as the only things you have photographed on here is chicken, coconut oil with tomatoes & lettuce and cheat meals.
> 
> As J Lawson says, I thought fair play to you for having the confidence to post and for starting a log etc. but you're actually just pissing everybody off, just do your own thing and ignore everybody - you clearly know better.


 Right now I'm eating stable set stuff that i enjoy:

Chicken

Veggies

Coconut oil

Sometimes whey

On carb days:

Potatoes

Cottage cheese

Oats

Apples


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

swole troll said:


> This post was fine until the last sentence.
> 
> Read up on the forum rules before allowing your temper to get the better of you again.
> 
> Debate like an adult or ignore the posts that you disagree with


 Okay sorry.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Can I just let it be known that I wasn't once fat although on the doctors charts I'm morbidly obese.
> 
> Granted I enjoy a KitKat or 4 as well as a 4 pack of crunchies but I tell myself that they're my refeed.
> 
> It does beg the question though as to whether the OP could reach his targets without the stress he must be putting his body under.


 It wasn't a refeed because it was under calories.

Why are all of you so obsessed about some kit Kats


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

I found this book really helped me


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> It wasn't a refeed because it was under calories.
> 
> Why are all of you so obsessed about some kit Kats


 I don't count calories, I just keep my tank full. :thumbup1:

Prefer double deckers and crunchies to be honest but I tend to buy whatever is on offer in multipacks. :cool2:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

@imsoldbro

Maybe try updating this log with your lifts, regular update on stats (weight/measurements)

Regular updates will show progression where there is any - and may see you get less (some deserved to this point) flak


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

CG88 said:


> @imsoldbro
> 
> Maybe try updating this log with your lifts, regular update on stats (weight/measurements)
> 
> Regular updates will show progression where there is any - and may see you get less (some deserved to this point) flak


 Well i post picture updates when progress becomes evident. I think that's more interesting than dry numbers.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't count calories, I just keep my tank full. :thumbup1:
> 
> Prefer double deckers and crunchies to be honest but I tend to buy whatever is on offer in multipacks. :cool2:


 Trolling me now


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> Trolling me now


 Check most of my posts regarding food, people think I'm lying about what I shovel in my cake hole when I'm being honest.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

imsoldbro said:


> Well i post picture updates when progress becomes evident. I think that's more interesting than dry numbers.


 Make sure every pic is same place, angle, lighting then. Hard to tell otherwise


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Check most of my posts regarding food, people think I'm lying about what I shovel in my cake hole when I'm being honest.


 Post some meals up in here then!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> Post some meals up in here then!


 It varies by a long way from one day to the next but overall it can't be too bad overall cos I ain't fat. If I ate what some people on here claim to eat, I'd be like Bruce lee but 6' 2. Not where I wanna be losing muscle thanks.

Right now I'm 122kg or thereabouts. This heat is killing me.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It varies by a long way from one day to the next but overall it can't be too bad overall cos I ain't fat. If I ate what some people on here claim to eat, I'd be like Bruce lee but 6' 2. Not where I wanna be losing muscle thanks.
> 
> Right now I'm 122kg or thereabouts. This heat is killing me.


 Post anyway, you'll be the only one normal re: kit kats below calories


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

imsoldbro said:


> Trolling me now


 Just think it sounds like @BLUE(UK) has a Pritty fast metabolism, (taking newt away from his training)

Always remember a lad at school, who'd have double chips, 2 pies an double beans every day, he would inhale it in record time, there was nothing to him, no fat, small waist but broad shoulders, everyone's different,


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Post anyway, you'll be the only one normal re: kit kats below calories


 Not really the only normal one. Yesterday we went to friends house for lunch and I had;

4 torshe kebabs (Iranian lamb kebab)

3 Korean gochuhang lamb chops

5 dry rub chicken thighs

at least 4 fistfuls of rice

fig salad

a quarter home made banana walnut cake that I processed to cover in real Italian full fat gelato with a side of Iranian melon. That cake was amazing. I estimate I consumed around 3300kcal between 14:00-17:00 which is when we were eating. I had 1000kcal post training that morning before going.

But I'm lean year round and my metabolism can take this kind of food. Actually dropped weight this morning...

Cake was amazing and I don't normally like cake that much.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Not really the only normal one. Yesterday we went to friends house for lunch and I had;
> 
> 4 torshe kebabs (Iranian lamb kebab)
> 
> ...


 After i finish this planned cycle, i will listen to what you wrote about fixing/upping your metabolism and follow it to the T.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> After i finish this planned cycle, i will listen to what you wrote about fixing/upping your metabolism and follow it to the T.


 I'm telling you bud, it works!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

imsoldbro said:


> After i finish this planned cycle, i will listen to what you wrote about fixing/upping your metabolism and follow it to the T.


 Why don't you do it now while he is willing to help you. Will make the process a lot more effective.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

boutye911 said:


> Why don't you do it now while he is willing to help you. Will make the process a lot more effective.


 I already planned/committed to this. Plus I'm not even lean enough to benefit from deviations.

I like finishing something that i plan, and i like to see it through. If i changed stuff every time i felt like it i would have gotten nowhere fast.

So after the twelve week cycle I'll start with something like Bensif likes


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Your diet, what are the macros? I can't be arsed working that out and also can't on some items like '2 servings of rice'. No idea how much that is.
> 
> Metabolism - if you want to see the result of people that have done this well in their offseason look at guys like Florian poirson, Francisco Barrios, Nic Vullioud etc. No surprise they are all under Patrick. This isn't drugs (well a little bit, but seriously not 90%), this their approach to eating and training.
> 
> ...


 So are you constantly increasing training volume then or what?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

@bensif did you get coached by Patrick or did you do it yourself?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> @bensif did you get coached by Patrick or did you do it yourself?


 Yeah I worked with Patrick for the better part of a year.

And to answer your other question; yes, you keep raising food from carbs and expenditure from training. These don't rise proportionately because we want to push food over training, but we want the body utilising the food as much as possible so at times training volume will increase. There is obviously a point where volume becomes too high to be any more productive (based on body parts, read up on Mike Israetel's work for a good explanation).

Cardio stayed in all year which also helps, 20-30 minutes daily.

It isn't purely about volume alone. Mike coins it well; junk volume. You don't want that. You want volume as we know its a primary driver for hypertrophy, but we need intensity to rise too as this is what has a really profound effect on the metabolism. There are different ways of raising intensity, it doesn't have to be all Dorian blood and guts style. E.g. Patrick's SST work (this is fu**ing hard work), or 20 and 30 rep sets / widow makers.

I think you are probably right to continue leaning out how you are but there will come a point in composition where you could look to hold condition but start increasing your ability to eat / use the food whilst holding that condition. That could take 4-5 months, but you will get harder throughout that time. Then you can come right down but you're doing so from a good amount of food rather than the sub 2000kcal you will probably be on instead.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Bensif said:


> Your diet, what are the macros? I can't be arsed working that out and also can't on some items like '2 servings of rice'. No idea how much that is.
> 
> Metabolism - if you want to see the result of people that have done this well in their offseason look at guys like Florian poirson, Francisco Barrios, Nic Vullioud etc. No surprise they are all under Patrick. This isn't drugs (well a little bit, but seriously not 90%), this their approach to eating and training.
> 
> ...


 Have you got any links for further reading on this, mate? Really interesting.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

nWo said:


> Have you got any links for further reading on this, mate? Really interesting.


 Not for Patrick's own approach, no. Patrick literally doesn't put out any information which is annoying but also respectable at the same time.

With that said, the approach isn't anything new as a lot of natural guys take that approach as I had said previously.

There is some science out there around what the body actually does with excess calories when they are from protein or carbs and not fats. Lyle McDonald or Layne Norton (I get them mixed up all the time, I don't know why) has some really articles and studies on it. In short the process of converting either macro nutrient to triglycerides is metabolically expensive and unlikely in an active individual with a lot of metabolically active tissue (muscle).


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Yeah I worked with Patrick for the better part of a year.
> 
> And to answer your other question; yes, you keep raising food from carbs and expenditure from training. These don't rise proportionately because we want to push food over training, but we want the body utilising the food as much as possible so at times training volume will increase. There is obviously a point where volume becomes too high to be any more productive (based on body parts, read up on Mike Israetel's work for a good explanation).
> 
> ...


 Cool thanks mate. Then I'll reach out to Patrick when I'm in better condition and go from there.

How long are you training sessions now and how long were they at peak of the volume increase?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Cool thanks mate. Then I'll reach out to Patrick when I'm in better condition and go from there.
> 
> How long are you training sessions now and how long were they at peak of the volume increase?


 Mmm good luck with that one. He's, selective let's say. As well as expensive.

Right now in this current training block I'm at 1h45 minutes per session on a body part split but back is hit twice per week. This is a 5/6 day split and calves are trained daily.

At peak volume as long as 2.5 hours for a quad dominant leg session. But when intensity is high you need 3-5 minutes between sets such as very hacks or leg press clusters.

Sessions can start off as little as 45 minutes in the beginning especially if you are doing purely SST training as that is designed to be quicker (without going into the detail behind his theories). I believe he has a paper published on this now, no idea if you can get it though @nWo


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Wait that's 1hr 45min plus 30min cardio?

2.5 hours plus cardio means three hours in gym per day...

Dunno if my schedule allows that with work and all. But we'll see


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Been reading until now and it really intrigues me the level of trolling non trolling that I am seeing and some of the answers are gold too lol.

I am not going to chime in with any advice as already far more knowledgeable people than me already did it (multiple times what a patience) so I am just going to keep reading for entertainment but all in all I always hope for good things, so OP best of luck for trim down all the fat that you have to!


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

@anna1 today is day 6 and so far, no cheats

One to go...



(I'll actually keep going without any cheats)


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Wait that's 1hr 45min plus 30min cardio?
> 
> 2.5 hours plus cardio means three hours in gym per day...
> 
> Dunno if my schedule allows that with work and all. But we'll see


 Yeah it is, but you aren't doing this to start with and you aren't there for long. You will cycle volume and training blocks.

I believe James Hollingshead did this throughout this year which is part of why he stayed so lean whilst adding so much tissue. He was working with Phil viz (no idea how phil works).


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Yeah it is, but you aren't doing this to start with and you aren't there for long. You will cycle volume and training blocks.
> 
> I believe James Hollingshead did this throughout this year which is part of why he stayed so lean whilst adding so much tissue. He was working with Phil viz (no idea how phil works).


 How long you spending in the gym most of the time then?

It's not that I'm scared of the volume it's that there's only so many hours in a day with work and kids


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> How long you spending in the gym most of the time then?
> 
> It's not that I'm scared of the volume it's that there's only so many hours in a day with work and kids


 Right now it's 1h45 as I said, plus 20 minutes cardio pre-workout. I have a fairly substantial home gym so for me, finding circa 2 hours is easy as I don't have to factor in travel and it's open 24/7 so to speak.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Right now it's 1h45 as I said, plus 20 minutes cardio pre-workout. I have a fairly substantial home gym so for me, finding circa 2 hours is easy as I don't have to factor in travel and it's open 24/7 so to speak.


 Yeah that's a huge time commitment. If you can do it, good.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> @anna1 today is day 6 and so far, no cheats
> 
> One to go...
> 
> ...


 Hope you haven't been withholding evidence Ben lol

seriously though, great job so far :thumb

( well , apart from the kitkats  )


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Hope you haven't been withholding evidence Ben lol
> 
> seriously though, great job so far :thumb
> 
> ( well , apart from the kitkats  )


 Lol nope I've been on point.

Today so far has been 600g turkey breast, veggies, and one protein shake (50g pro 25g cho 2g fat)

Haven't had time for pics


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

DRUGS ARE HERE!!!

!!!

!!!

!!!


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Okay but thanks to the feedback from you guys I'm going to do something a bit different.

Will post up details soon I think you all will like it.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Latest pic


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

imsoldbro said:


> DRUGS ARE HERE!!!


 That was quick :lol:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Okay here is the plan.

For the next couple of weeks, starting day after tomorrow (so i finish up Anna's challenge), I'm going to take a diet break. Will also back off to cruise dose.

Honestly I've been in a deficit all year and am exhausted. I'm going to make sure to maintain a healthy relationship with food this time around. Won't go wild. No bullshit pizzas, kitkats, etc.

Kicking it back to gear in a few weeks, with the gear in place. Will be going for single digits this round.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Here is the diet I'll be following during the break. Calories are up, they're all my favorite foods, so there won't be any temptation to cheat.

Four carb days, three no carb days per week


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

I will be training with less volume on the carb days, and doing cardio on the no carb days.


----------



## mihawk_swkraths (Jul 3, 2019)

imsoldbro said:


> Latest pic


 i didnt read what roids u taking ATM and how long but this is a good for sure body change congrats mate!
but i think you had already more kilos and was easier to build muscle?maybe iam wrong


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Here is the diet I'll be following during the break. Calories are up, they're all my favorite foods, so there won't be any temptation to cheat.
> 
> Four carb days, three no carb days per week


 Don't think I've seen favourite foods and cottage cheese in the same sentence (implied) before lol. But hey we like what we like right?

I reckon you could eat a bit more on your diet break, 3000kcal on carb days easily.

Say you were a good chef, and could make any meal each day, what would you have if you could within your calories?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Don't think I've seen favourite foods and cottage cheese in the same sentence (implied) before lol. But hey we like what we like right?
> 
> I reckon you could eat a bit more on your diet break, 3000kcal on carb days easily.
> 
> Say you were a good chef, and could make any meal each day, what would you have if you could within your calories?


 Honestly man, this stuff. I sweeten the cottage cheese with liquid splenda and mix it all together and it's simple and clean and delicious


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Re: 3000 calories

That's a scary number for me but if I do it it'd probably be by adding a third cottage cheese meal.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

What's with the Princess Leia thing?


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What's with the Princess Leia thing?
> 
> View attachment 174571


 It's a headphone mate


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

mihawk_swkraths said:


> i didnt read what roids u taking ATM and how long but this is a good for sure body change congrats mate!
> but i think you had already more kilos and was easier to build muscle?maybe iam wrong


 Ty ty


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> Don't think I've seen favourite foods and cottage cheese in the same sentence (implied) before lol. But hey we like what we like right?
> 
> I reckon you could eat a bit more on your diet break, 3000kcal on carb days easily.
> 
> Say you were a good chef, and could make any meal each day, what would you have if you could within your calories?


 Do you have a bigger version of your avatar or other pics anywhere? Curious to see your progress over the years


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

imsoldbro said:


> Do you have a bigger version of your avatar or other pics anywhere? Curious to see your progress over the years


 Posted some recent ones in the thread in the general section.

lol you love cottage cheese. It destroys my stomach I just can't eat it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> It's a headphone mate


 I thought you were in the shower due to tiles hence not thinking they could've been headphones. :confused1:


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Had an 8 hour drive today.

So as not to screw up diet, my friend's wife made me something good to go:


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

re your diet

Personally i'd go for 5 meals a day taking into account that your body can only process so much protein at a time.

read this

if you don't like the idea of 5 meals add another protein drink at bedtime containing casein which is slow release and yummy 

think about adding powdered oats to your shakes. you can powder it yourself using a kitchen mixer



> *one*-half *cup* of uncooked *oatmeal* is 166 *calories*, 28 grams carbohydrate, 4 grams fiber, and 5.9 grams protein


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Read this - did you?

"The small intestines can digest as much as 500-700 grams of protein (5) keeping in mind proteins functions do include other things other than soft tissue repair. New research has shown now that the body may in fact be able to handle much more protein in a sitting (6). This obviously shows us that individuals of varying bodyweights can take in much more than the 25-30 gram figure the experts have held us to for so long."

So why advise 5 meals? Or am I missing something blindingly obvious?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

hmgs said:


> Read this - did you?
> 
> "The small intestines can digest as much as 500-700 grams of protein (5) keeping in mind proteins functions do include other things other than soft tissue repair. New research has shown now that the body may in fact be able to handle much more protein in a sitting (6). This obviously shows us that individuals of varying bodyweights can take in much more than the 25-30 gram figure the experts have held us to for so long."
> 
> So why advise 5 meals? Or am I missing something blindingly obvious?


 The studies showing the whole 30g limit thing were largely funded by the supplement industry if i remember correctly. We would not have made this far in terms of evolution if that were correct.

The body is entirely capable of digesting and utilising much higher amounts of protein in a single sitting. Of course not all of that will be put towards muscle growth, in fact very little. Don't quote me but I'm sure I read a study that estimated the body can only assimilate something like 14g of new lean tissue daily.

This and protein takes time to digest so it's not as if you eat it and it's all gone an hour later. In short, nothing wrong with large amounts in a single sitting bar maybe some digestive discomfort.


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Bensif said:


> The studies showing the whole 30g limit thing were largely funded by the supplement industry if i remember correctly. We would not have made this far in terms of evolution if that were correct.
> 
> The body is entirely capable of digesting and utilising much higher amounts of protein in a single sitting. Of course not all of that will be put towards muscle growth, in fact very little. Don't quote me but I'm sure I read a study that estimated the body can only assimilate something like 14g of new lean tissue daily.
> 
> This and protein takes time to digest so it's not as if you eat it and it's all gone an hour later. In short, nothing wrong with large amounts in a single sitting bar maybe some digestive discomfort.


 This x100,000


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

even taking that into account, and there being nothing wrong with consuming large amounts at once .. some people would struggle to get enough down in 2 or 3 meals a day, so 4 or 5 can still be beneficial


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Loose skin is really going to f**k me over in the end


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> Loose skin is really going to f**k me over in the end


 I've got a fair few posts to catch up but just seen this. I imagine that loose skin will Be a kick in the teeth after all that hard work to lose the fat mate.

Is surgery in your budget? (Not saying I think you need it, or will, but you know...)


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

JLawson90 said:


> even taking that into account, and there being nothing wrong with consuming large amounts at once .. some people would struggle to get enough down in 2 or 3 meals a day, so 4 or 5 can still be beneficial


 Not this fella. He can eat!


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Not this fella. He can eat!


 Lol for sure. I can even have all daily calories in one go no problem


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

imsoldbro said:


> Lol for sure. I can even have all daily calories in one go no problem


 I meant that in the nicest, possible way lol


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Aaand another 1900 calorie day DONE

@anna1 idunno how to give proof, except my word

Tomorrow upping food to diet break and decreasing drugs to cruise


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

My reasoning for the 5 meals fuel nutrient availability over a longer period.

read this

it concludes



> The collective body of evidence indicates that total daily protein intake for the goal of maximizing resistance training-induced gains in muscle mass and strength is approximately 1.6 g/kg, at least in non-dieting (eucaloric or hypercaloric) conditions [6]. However, 1.6 g/kg/day should not be viewed as an ironclad or universal limit beyond which protein intake will be either wasted or used for physiological demands aside from muscle growth. A recent meta-analysis on protein supplementation involving resistance trainees reported an upper 95% confidence interval (CI) of 2.2 g/kg/day [6]. Bandegan et al. [7] also showed an upper CI of 2.2 g/kg/day in a cohort of young male bodybuilders, although the method of assessment (indicator amino acid oxidation technique) used in this study has not received universal acceptance for determining optimal protein requirements. This reinforces the practical need to individualize dietary programming, and remain open to exceeding estimated averages. It is therefore a relatively simple and elegant solution to consume protein at a target intake of 0.4 g/kg/meal across a minimum of four meals in order to reach a minimum of 1.6 g/kg/day - if indeed the primary goal is to build muscle. Using the upper CI daily intake of 2.2 g/kg/day over the same four meals would necessitate a maximum of 0.55 g/kg/meal. This tactic would apply what is currently known to maximize acute anabolic responses as well as chronic anabolic adaptations. While research shows that consumption of higher protein doses (> 20 g) results in greater AA oxidation [40], evidence indicates that this is not the fate for all the additional ingested AAs as some are utilized for tissue-building purposes. Further research is nevertheless needed to quantify a specific upper threshold for per-meal protein intake.


 so basically we all experiment and see what works for us as individuals


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

skin stretch can take up to a year to recover. Basically the younger you are the easier it is for your skin to recover


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

@anna1

Three month progress:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

imsoldbro said:


> @anna1
> 
> Three month progress:


 Well done. Good change there.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> @anna1
> 
> Three month progress:


 You have done great Ben . Big change there . And yes , I can see that shoulder vain haha

Haven't forgotten about the challenge


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

anna1 said:


> You have done great Ben . Big change there . And yes , I can see that shoulder vain haha
> 
> Haven't forgotten about the challenge


 Yay


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

imsoldbro said:


> @anna1
> 
> Three month progress:


 Well done dude


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

Diet break going fine, no cheats, sticking to the plan so far










@anna1 come back and gimme my reward :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

imsoldbro said:


> Diet break going fine, no cheats, sticking to the plan so far


 What, no KitKats??!!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> Diet break going fine, no cheats, sticking to the plan so far
> 
> 
> 
> @anna1 come back and gimme my reward :lol:


 Wow . You're really taking this seriously. Doing great.

I know I owe you . Will make it up to you soon x


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What, no KitKats??!!


 My eyes glanced over one at the grocery store by accident, does that count?


----------



## unclezillion (Sep 17, 2017)

imsoldbro said:


> My eyes glanced over one at the grocery store by accident, does that count?


 control them der urges.

i must admit i'm useless when confronted with something my wife puts in the fridge. i am best avoiding things


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

unclezillion said:


> control them der urges.
> 
> i must admit i'm useless when confronted with something my wife puts in the fridge. i am best avoiding things


 I find it best to not have junk food in the house or I just eat it. Multipacks of crisps/chocolate do not save me money as I just eat the lot. If I want a chocolate bar or crisps I'll just go to the corner shop and buy one packet. Luckily I've never had a big problem with weight but largely because I don't allow it to be a problem, most I get is a bit of a belly that can be lost pretty quick.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Just popped here to see if any different and I gotta give it to you, you are progressing, well done @imsoldbro


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Been a while since we had an update !


----------



## imsoldbro (Jun 20, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Been a while since we had an update !


 Still training, two more weeks and blast starts to get me into singles.

@anna1 never gave me the pic

But honestly between 2 jobs, 10 online clients, and 2 kids to raise I haven't had much time to get on forums

Weight is hovering steady at 220, and I see veins on my glutes.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

imsoldbro said:


> Still training, two more weeks and blast starts to get me into singles.
> 
> @anna1 never gave me the pic
> 
> ...


 Sorry Ben . Hectic time . Hope you're doing well. Will update soon x


----------

